# AEW Dynamite 11/16: Full Gear go-home show



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The last Dynamite before Full Gear weekend comes from Bridgeport, Connecticut.










In a preview of the four-way ROH World Title match at Full Gear, *Bryan Danielson* & *Claudio Castagnoli* face *Chris Jericho* & *Sammy Guevara*.










Following his win over Rush on Rampage, AEW's latest signing *Bandido* will take on *Ethan Page* in the semi-finals of the AEW World Title Eliminator Tournament. The winner will go on to Full Gear to face one of Ricky Starks/Lance Archer/Brian Cage.










The Acclaimed and Swerve In Our Glory will complete their trilogy at Full Gear, but before then *Anthony Bowens* gets a match he requested against the destroyer of Daddy Ass' scissor hand, *Swerve Strickland*.










*Top Flight* return with Darius Martin overcoming his latest injury, and they will team with *AR Fox* to challenge *Death Triangle* for the AEW World Trios Title. There is the potential of an Elite appearance here since their vignettes have focused on Death Triangle's title win 'deleting' their own.

_AR Fox has been appearing on Dark recently and had a great little sprint with Fenix, but some may remember him as Dante Fox from Lucha Underground, where he and Killshot (Swerve Strickland) had one of the company's best matches._










After six months of healing her neck, *The Bunny* is back on Dynamite and will face *Toni Storm* in an AEW Women's Title Eliminator Match. If she wins, she will face the winner of Toni/Hayter for the interim belt after Full Gear.

The show will also have a number of segments. Announced are:

- We'll hear from the Devil himself *MJF* ahead of his AEW World Title match against *Jon Moxley*.

-* Samoa Joe* will explain why he turned against *Wardlow* on Dynamite so soon after WarJoe's formation.

-* Britt Baker* and *Saraya* both speak before their Full Gear match and Saraya's return to the ring.

- The Acclaimed's latest music video "A Hand for a Hand" will debut.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Not sure if *Ricky Starks* vs. *Lance Archer*, which was postponed on Rampage, will take place on Dynamite. It should do because if it doesn't, the winner will have to work twice on Rampage next Friday (though this could work if they do the Ricky underdog arc of having to face two monsters, Archer and Cage, on the same night).

At the moment, AEW just has it listed as 'next week'.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591141206297149440


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

We just need to have the Elite, Orange Cassidy, Daniel Garcia, AND Wheeler Yuta ALL appear on this upcoming Dynamite episode; so that this show will end up becoming an instant classic 

Give the wrestling fans what they want by having those 6 men show up on TV.


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

DammitChrist said:


> We just need to have the Elite, Orange Cassidy, Daniel Garcia, AND Wheeler Yuta ALL appear on this upcoming Dynamite episode; so that this show will end up becoming an instant classic
> 
> Give the wrestling fans what they want by having those 6 men show up on TV.


The last three are sure to kill viewership and put fans to sleep 💤💤😴


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2/3 of Team Uppercut > Le Sex Gods. Should be really good and also set up tension for their Full Gear match.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Itiswhatitis said:


> The last three are sure to kill viewership and put fans to sleep 💤💤😴


Nah, the latter 3 guys excite a great portion of the AEW fans with their awesome matches, and they're over as hell with crowds


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> We just need to have the Elite, Orange Cassidy, Daniel Garcia, AND Wheeler Yuta ALL appear on this upcoming Dynamite episode; so that this show will end up becoming an instant classic
> 
> Give the wrestling fans what they want by having those 6 men show up on TV.


How badly do you want to be the only person watching this show?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

One Shed said:


> How badly do you want to be the only person watching this show?


Considering the fact that over a million viewers watched Daniel Garcia and Wheeler Yuta the last time they wrestled live on TV (in the highest rated quarterly segment too), I don't need to worry about that scenario at all


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> The last Dynamite before Full Gear weekend comes from Bridgeport, Connecticut.
> 
> View attachment 138589
> 
> ...


Britt will speak to Scievanone while Saraya speaks to Renee ahead of their match at Full Gear. That's what was said on Rampage.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> We just need to have the Elite, Orange Cassidy, Daniel Garcia, AND Wheeler Yuta ALL appear on this upcoming Dynamite episode; so that this show will end up becoming an instant classic
> 
> Give the wrestling fans what they want by having those 6 men show up on TV.


No DC just no. 

Although the elite have value. 

The rest are like Scrabble, you could easily trade it for a game of dominoes and wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks like I'll be skipping the women's match.

As a lucha underground fan the trios excites me. Even if it means dork Triangle are going to pin fox.

Bowen's and swerve Strickland should be mint besides the eventual fuck finish otherwise known as the distraction finish.

Page vs bandido shouldn't disapoint

The main event pretty much guarantees Claudio gets the pin meaning Bryan ends up on his back at Full Gear and I die more inside.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> We just need to have the Elite, Orange Cassidy, Daniel Garcia, AND Wheeler Yuta ALL appear on this upcoming Dynamite episode; so that this show will end up becoming an instant classic
> 
> Give the wrestling fans what they want by having those 6 men show up on TV.


I like all these guys except Yuta. Don't let the naysayers nay your say


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

One Shed said:


> How badly do you want to be the only person watching this show?


Mans trying to get an entire arena to himself the next time they come out.

I respect it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I heard a rumour that Garcia, Anna Jay, Tay, 2.0 and Hager will be at ringside doing a cheer routine for elite style Comedy And yuta will be cheering on Claudio while making mean faces at Bryan and planning to cost Bryan at Full Gear for trying to recruit Garcia.

Meaning post Gear we get Bryan vs yuta


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> I'm pretty sure I heard a rumour that Garcia, Anna Jay, Tay, 2.0 and Hager will be at ringside doing a cheer routine for elite style Comedy And yuta will be cheering on Claudio while making mean faces at Bryan and planning to cost Bryan at Full Gear for trying to recruit Garcia.
> 
> Meaning post Gear we get Bryan vs yuta


They should just do the same story with Bryan and Yuta as they did with Jericho and Garcia. Would be riveting stuff


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> They should just do the same story with Bryan and Yuta as they did with Jericho and Garcia. Would be riveting stuff


Zzzzzzz


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Geeee said:


> They should just do the same story with Bryan and Yuta as they did with Jericho and Garcia. Would be riveting stuff


Nah do it like a reverse annakin vs obi wan revenge of the sith style.

"I was the chosen one!"


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Nah do it like a reverse annakin vs obi wan revenge of the sith style.
> 
> "I was the chosen one!"


Yuta's acting skills certainly make Hayden Christensen look like Ewan McGregor. Good call heh.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Nah do it like a reverse annakin vs obi wan revenge of the sith style.
> 
> "I was the chosen one!"


they could do a scene at the Nightmare Factory where Yuta "kills all the younglings" with a kendo stick


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

3venflow said:


> *Top Flight* return with Darius Martin overcoming his latest injury, and they will team with *AR Fox* to challenge *Death Triangle* for the AEW World Trios Title. There is the potential of an Elite appearance here since their vignettes have focused on Death Triangle's title win 'deleting' their own.
> 
> _AR Fox has been appearing on Dark recently and had a great little sprint with Fenix, but some may remember him as Dante Fox from Lucha Underground, where he and Killshot (Swerve Strickland) had one of the company's best matches_


Wasn't there some sort of reason why no company picked up AR Fox after Lucha Underground that was strong enough to turn the IWC off of him?

I remember people talking about it on Twitter in like 2018 but I never went out my way to read up more on it.

On a side note as well as being a very good wrestler he's also meant to be a very good trainer.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

How many tickets sold for this show? Is it another disaster?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

DUD said:


> Wasn't there some sort of reason why no company picked up AR Fox after Lucha Underground that was strong enough to turn the IWC off of him?
> 
> I remember people talking about it on Twitter in like 2018 but I never went out my way to read up more on it.
> 
> On a side note as well as being a very good wrestler he's also meant to be a very good trainer.


I think he focused on training more post-LU. According to Cagematch, he cut his appearances from 76 in 2018 to 49 in 2019, then 14 in 2020 and only 1 in 2021. This year he's back up to 10 appearances, six of them for AEW. They also seem to have created a custom entrance for him, which often means a tiered deal (or in line for ROH). Probably one of the best talents to not be signed full-time to a major promotion in the last 10 years.

This match was bonkers. If it had happened in AEW or WWE, people would be taking about the feud/match for years and years.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Under 3000 tickets sold once again. Not good at all.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

DUD said:


> Wasn't there some sort of reason why no company picked up AR Fox after Lucha Underground that was strong enough to turn the IWC off of him?
> 
> I remember people talking about it on Twitter in like 2018 but I never went out my way to read up more on it.
> 
> On a side note as well as being a very good wrestler he's also meant to be a very good trainer.


Gay Porn IIRC. Probably wouldn't matter anymore.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mostly interested to see if The Elite return and how they continue this Wardlow/Joe/Hobbs thing. Difficult to understand where's best to go with that. A three way feud involving two titles is hard to book.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

okay, so Bandido is new to the company. He’s a solid talent. But he’s in the semis of your world title tournament ? We’ve seen him like once and he’s never said anything ?

Who the hell is AR Fox ??

the bunny is back out of nowhere. She couldn’t have been on dynamite this year before this.


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

So what's going on with Starks vs Archer? Are they going to make it a triple threat with Brian Cage or something?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Sucks that it’s not Wednesday today.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

BMark66 said:


> So what's going on with Starks vs Archer? Are they going to make it a triple threat with Brian Cage or something?


No Ricky still has to wrestle his quarter finals match w/Archer before the winner gets Cage. 

They did the backstage attack on Wednesday and announced on Friday he wasn't medically cleared to wrestle but the match would br this week. Guessing it gets added to Wednesday in all likelihood but they could follow up on Wednesday and announce it for Friday. But that would mean Ricky works two matches Friday night...

Either way it is set up for Ricky to be the underdog who defeats all the odds or they can use it to protect him and put All Ego over in the final.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

This show is supposed to have the announcement for the UK show/s as teased on commentary last week. 

My biggest hope is that the UK will be home to the Young Bucks VS FTR rubber match.


----------



## Fart Houndation (2 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> The last Dynamite before Full Gear weekend comes from Bridgeport, Connecticut.
> 
> View attachment 138589
> 
> ...


I’ve been a big fan since the beginning of AEW and have watched every PPV. 
This is the least excited I’ve ever been for a PPV. 
Other than MJF, I just don’t care. 
For me, they even have ruined my favorite wrestler, Bryan Danielson. I’m barely excited for his match because he will likely job again.
Not excited at all for this one.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

DRose1994 said:


> Who the hell is AR Fox ??


A dime a dozen flippy guy. I liked him in 2011ish because not everyone was like him but there are many clones these days.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Under 3000 tickets sold once again. Not good at all.


3,000 red hot AEW fans > 10,000 catatonic and comatose WWE bodies.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

CovidFan said:


> A dime a dozen flippy guy. I liked him in 2011ish because not everyone was like him but there are many clones these days.


So having watched AR Fox's matches on Dark, he kind of reminds me of like a Jerry Lynn type, where mostly he is mat wrestling but then he has a few high spots. I think he runs a training school and you can really tell in his matches


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Would be a nice surprise.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It doesn't look like Starks vs. Archer is taking place tomorrow unless they announce it late. If that is true, then Friday's live Rampage will have...

Starks vs. Archer
Brian Cage vs. Winner of Starks/Archer

OR they could put Cage vs. Starks/Archer on the Full Gear Zero Hour show.

If they're pushing Ricky, him beating Archer and Cage on the same night would be some good old David vs. Goliath stuff.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Fart Houndation said:


> I’ve been a big fan since the beginning of AEW and have watched every PPV.
> This is the least excited I’ve ever been for a PPV.
> Other than MJF, I just don’t care.
> For me, they even have ruined my favorite wrestler, Bryan Danielson. I’m barely excited for his match because he will likely job again.
> Not excited at all for this one.


sweet pfp


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

I guess there is a reason behind Starks TV absence after all..,I AM SHOCKED!!! CAN YOU IMAGINE?…TK is certainly no malevolent mastermind nor is he forgetting about wrestlers he has signed. Too many folks here have a hate boner for TK that needs too many improbable scenarios to occur BUT WHEN THEY DO…BOY HOWDY they will show us the evidence that proves them correct all along. 

Arguing what must be bad faith arguments for Brian Cage smacks of desperation. Brian Cage…really? He is one of the more common examples used to demonstrate TK’s booking problems. Prior to Cage’s wife sticking up for him I really rarely ever saw ANYONE care much for pushing Cage and in a prominent role at that. I wouldn’t say the guy is useless or anything that severe. Cage is a somewhat interesting package with his ridiculous He-Man physique that is only maybe at least twenty years out of fashion at best. He is also practically a CAW in a purer sense than the Yutas and Garcias of the world. 

Brian Cage has a video game moveset if ever there was one. Yuta and Garcia have been very over with most AEW crowds. During AEW’s tumultuous first year Cage, at best, was a decent title defence by Moxley. and then back to the midcard or lower for Brian Cage. He hasn’t had anything in to offer AEW since he lost to Ricky Starks in 2021.

I have been aware of Cage’s somewhat unique combination of size and moveset since 2014. A guy with his unique combination of moves and muscles would have SKYROCKETED past ninety eight percent of whichever company he may be in at any point in time. He has an inconsequential role to play in today’s pro wrestling. He really falls through the cracks as far as being an important character or performer is concerned.

I buy people caring for FTR though. That is an act that can be used a lot more for sure. I don’t put much stock in the rumours CM Punk chose to believe regarding the YBs. It does support at least a couple of the worst beliefs about AEW, the booker and the EVPs.

The opposite situation only asks us to believe some of the worst of CM Punk’s rumours found online.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I think TK probably realizes they need to add some extra heat to sell this pay per view. I think we're going to get a fiery MJF/Moxley confrontation, and probably the Elite returning to close out the show. Will that be enough? I'm not sure, but I'll be buying the PPV regardless, mainly just for the main event.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Absolutely pumped for Dynamite this week

The Elite surely must be close to returning!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

IronMan8 said:


> Absolutely pumped for Dynamite this week
> 
> The Elite surely must be close to returning!!


I don't think we will see the Elite until full gear. That's what the teaser seemed to be hinting at


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Mr316 said:


> Under 3000 tickets sold once again. Not good at all.


Who gives a flying shit how many tickets sold but you. Go derail some other section on these forums or better yet just leave. Every damn chance you get you continue to shit on AEW, like I said you have nothing better to do in life.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592923364292558849


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592923364292558849


I hope The Bunny did not get re-injured. That would suck for her.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Personally, I would've replaced Bunny with Athena, who has been doing awesome heel work on Dark and maybe set up a program for after Full Gear


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ready for the Elite.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592846739920519168


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Ready for the Elite.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592846739920519168


this did make me miss Cody a little bit


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Elite is about to save Wednesdays once again


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> The Elite is about to save Wednesdays once again


Glad to see you finally admit the show needs saving.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Geeee said:


> I hope The Bunny did not get re-injured. That would suck for her.


She’s sick


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Glad to see you finally admit the show needs saving.


No, Tony Khan and the majority of the current roster are already saving the company (as well as the wrestling industry too).

However, the Elite will save the show *even more* since we'll now have even more great wrestlers/talents appearing on TV.

I didn't 'admit' anything negative 

The product is still pretty damn good


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> No, Tony Khan and the majority of the current roster are already saving the company (as well as the wrestling industry too).
> 
> However, the Elite will save the show even more since we'll now have even more great wrestlers/talents appearing on TV.
> 
> I didn't 'admit' anything negative


Facepalm emoji.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Seeing the Elite tonight would be awesome but they should probably save it for the PPV pop.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Seeing the Elite tonight would be awesome but they should probably save it for the PPV pop.


Would be a pretty cool opening to Full Gear to start with the return of The Elite and that big pop that we know is coming.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

This looks more appropriate, and looks less like she done drugs before the picture.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Seeing the Elite tonight would be awesome but they should probably save it for the PPV pop.


If they return at the PPV, that is another spotlight stolen from MJF. It's got to be tonight.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

ripcitydisciple said:


> If they return at the PPV, that is another spotlight stolen from MJF. It's got to be tonight.


Elite open the show, MJF closes. 

MJF gets to close the show and if they can deliver a climatic finish, it's more likely to be what people are talking about come Monday morning. 

Would be smart to follow up with him opening up the fallout Dynamite with a promo/celebration.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Feels like we’re 5 weeks away from the PPV. Definitely doesn’t feel like there’s a PPV on Saturday.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

To help sell the PPV


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Anyone else feels like the cocaine is getting in the way of Tony's booking decisions? 👀


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Anyone else feels like the cocaine is getting in the way of Tony's booking decisions? 👀


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Factory getting that heel heat on the pre-show Elevation tapings by interrupting OC's entrance. Crowd sounds quite up for it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593043353226334208


----------



## BigMacAttack44 (Nov 15, 2021)

captainzombie said:


> Who gives a flying shit how many tickets sold but you. Go derail some other section on these forums or better yet just leave. Every damn chance you get you continue to shit on AEW, like I said you have nothing better to do in life.


Um...excuse me, Mr. AEW shill.....can i tell ya a secret? Between just me and you ok? Its ok NOT to open your mouth wide and wait with glorious anticipation for Tony Khans cock to slide right in there.

You think he's wrong, then state why or move along. Is he right that its bad? Yes! 100%. So you can either get off your knees, and wipe TKs juice off your face, and respond like you have an adult vocabulary or move on.

AEW is a great wrestling company that has many many problems right now. If you want to bury your head in the sand and ignore that, fine. Will i shit on the product too if it sucks? YOU GOD DAMN RIGHT I WILL! Its not negative to criticize! The only negative thing is implying YOUR opinion is the only one. Its not, so either get involved in the conversation, state your opinions without being combative or maybe YOU should leave?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Let’s gooooooo!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


Looks like underneath a bus


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I thought this would main event. If the trios title match headlines, you just know what's happening after it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Jericho needs facial hair back.

lmfao these dudes hardcore singing in the crowd.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> I thought this would main event. If the trios title match headlines, you just know what's happening after it.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I hate Claudios's theme. Fucking terrible.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Here to drink The Gift of Jericock


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Waiting patiently for a Wardlow appearance, specifically in jeans, but, will take anything.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FTFY, Danielson. You’re welcome.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wait, did Danielson and Regal come out of the heel tunnel there?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Eastwood said:


> Waiting patiently for a Wardlow appearance, specifically in jeans, but, will take anything.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cesaro with the BCC football jersey looks lit ngl.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Here to drink The Gift of Jericock


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Imagine if Jericho unmasks on Masked Singer while hes wrestling on AEW 😂


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Do we need 4 guys on commentary ? I know it’s just for this match, but I don’t even think they need 3 ( sorry Schiavone).


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

We will hear from the DMD tonight! 😍


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Eastwood said:


> Jericho needs facial hair back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My fiance was randomly singing the song when I was talking with her on the phone. That song goes hard af!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

claudio is such a hoss


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh, wow… The Acclaimed new music video.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can we agree that Cesaro is the best strongman that has ever graced the wrestling world?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Imagine if Jericho unmasks on Masked Singer while hes wrestling on AEW 😂


Jericho on AEW could then just unmask to reveal a stick of butter floating in a bottle of vodka.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

DRose1994 said:


> Do we need 4 guys on commentary ? I know it’s just for this match, but I don’t even think they need 3 ( sorry Schiavone).


New booth


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Wait, did Danielson and Regal come out of the heel tunnel there?


Danielson has always came of the heel tunnel.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Ham and Egger said:


> Can we agree that Cesaro is the best strongman that has ever graced the wrestling world?



He has pepperoni nipples.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Can we agree that Cesaro is the best strongman that has ever graced the wrestling world?


And this legend


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I recently watched the latest NWA episode and holy God do you see the in-ring discrepancy when watching these 4 in the ring and the talent that was on powerrr.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Eastwood said:


> He has pepperoni nipples.


perhaps if you give him a purple nurple that would drain his power


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Geeee said:


> claudio is such a hoss


Wait, did you say “Huss”?!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

[QUOTE="Eastwood, post: 79481086, member: 





He has pepperoni nipples.

[/QUOTE]





I hears that's the reason why Vince never pushed him to the main event.


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

I feel like they used to bigger, wider diameter. Claudio’s nipples.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

from the ticker: that tag team called Waves and Curls, they both actually had a tight fade. Real disappointing


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Alright forum... would you rather have pepperoni nippples like Cesaro or teeny tiny nips like Jericho? 👀


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cut to the wrong turnbuckle cam. Can they please hire a real director/producer?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jamie Hayter is on tonight! 😍


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Starting the show with a fucking Picture-in-Picture 6-8 minutes into the show is a quick way to tell your audience to fuck off. I don’t see any way they don’t constantly lose viewers doing that.

Would love to see the minute by minute numbers when they do a PIP in the first quarter hour.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Alright forum... would you rather have pepperoni nippples like Cesaro or teeny tiny nips like Jericho? 👀


Question clearly deserves its own thread with poll.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593049750407770112


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I didn’t realize how similar Bryan and Gueverra’s attires are


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Way too long…


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I am so bored of 20+ minute matches.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Crazy that Bryan got as famous as he did by living by the mantra of hitting you as hard a she fucking can. This is why he main event Wrestlemania.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Way too long…


[insert penis joke here]


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> I am so bored of 20+ minute matches.


20+ minute match on a Dynamite is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593049750407770112


I get my news from more legit journalists









Mark "Undertaker" Calaway announces stand-up comedy tour "Jest in Peace"


Although he is best known for portraying a macabre “Deadman” in World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE), Mark “The Undertaker” is trying a new form of entertainment in his post-ring life as a zany stand-up comic. “I always had to be so darned serious as The Undertaker, but now fans are going to see...




www.kayfabenews.com


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What I would pay to see Claudio toss Marko Stunt as high as he physically could.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I think it’s been a good match


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mr316 said:


> 20+ minute match on a Dynamite is fucking ridiculous.








But they do so consistently, it's more of the norm.


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

Claudio is just a straight beast.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Damn, they’re really building up Cesaro so that he can put over Jericho at the next ROH PPV


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

This JAS vs BCC opener was freaking *tremendous*!!!! 👏 👏


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought that finish was funny. Does that mean Jericho is retaining?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Second time Claudio has gotten a W over Jericho lately which probably means he ain't getting the belt. Good match!


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

This match was awesome, 20 minutes was perfect!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Claudio with the rub. I guess he's losing tho.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't call him Claudio, it will always be Cesaro.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Claudio should have played pro ball by the way he swung that bat.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

redban said:


> I think it’s been a good match


Just does not need to be so fucking long. Unless a match is a genuine 5 star classic or the culmination of an enthralling feud then going 20 minutes is completely pointless and ridiculous. Especially on TV.

I genuinely completely lose interest in matches like this when they go over 10 minutes.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

JR back on Dynamite


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Geeee said:


> I thought that finish was funny. Does that mean Jericho is retaining?


yes. ROH has a PPV on December 10th. They just need a built-up main event challenger for Jericho, which is where Claudio comes in


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah Jericho is retaining at Full Gear


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Someone is booking Claudio in tag matches for revenge, I guess.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> I can't call him Claudio, it will always be Cesaro.


Come on down to Claudio Caesaro's Italiano Eatery, home of the pepperoni nipples!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I miss JR trashing the show every Wednesday.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

By the way, Chris Jericho delivers yet ANOTHER awesome banger for like the 20th time this year 👏 

Bryan Danielson and Claudio Castagnoli have also been consistently great in these TV matches too.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

So, how many goddamn matches have those guys been in together this year? I used to hear everyone always fucking complaining that the WWE loved to run the same fucking matches over and over.

How many goddamn times do they have to do these same fucking JAS vs BCC matches before some of you cry foul and demand better?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

bdon said:


> So, how many goddamn matches have those guys been in together this year? I used to hear everyone always fucking complaining that the WWE loved to run the same fucking matches over and over.
> 
> How many goddamn times do they have to do these same fucking JAS vs BCC matches before some of you cry foul and demand better?


Both factions just really need to fuck off and disband.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Darby should turn heel


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

A WILD SLAPNUTS APPEARED!! 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Yo! Listen!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

We just saw way too much of Sammy Guevara. Way too much. Christ, my eyes.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

God that was awful from Caster. Probably his worst one.

I do wonder where The Acclaimed go when this scissor me shit burns out, which is coming like a freight train.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn that Jay Leno line was kinda f’d up 😂


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

That Jay Leno line was awkward


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Captain Insano!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Acclaimed as tag champs just feels right.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

What kind of cringe stuff is this


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

lol, that Keith Lee speak was on point.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Surprised he has the rights to use Captain Insano.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

You people must be way ahead of me. I'm watching the live stream on TBS.com and Claudio just got done swinging Jericho. I feel left behind.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593054503183740928


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The MV about Sting/Darby is still The Acclaimed's best work.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Well, thank fuck that's over.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why is Castor going on in on this rap and the beat was fire too?! 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

As wrestling music videos go, that wasn't bad.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 139155


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If Swerve made a video it’d probably be 5 times better, the Acclaimed one was tame AF


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

AEW quick to apologize to Jay Leno. Caster about to get suspended again


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

✂✂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

There’s nothing fun about this show anymore. Incredibly boring.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

David Otunga vs Kofi Kingston 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LOL they had to address Jay Leno after Castors line, he shouldn’t have said that


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Someone apparently figured out mocking a burn victim wasn't a smart move and told Tony to put Jay over. How the fuck did that line get okayed?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Infinitely better video than Konan's that we were all forced to watch 847 times in 1999.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AR fucking Fox on national television in 2022. Who'da thought?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Someone apparently figured out mocking a burn victim wasn't a smart move and told Tony to put Jay over. How the fuck did that line get okayed?


Tony Khan is an idiot


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> David Otunga vs Kofi Kingston 😂


Damn I can't unsee that now lol awwwww man.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

AEW is really losing me man. Jay Lethal, Satnam whatever, Jeff Jarret, Captain fucking Insano, etc are getting more tv time than Wardlow, Miro, Andrade, Malakai Black, etc. there’s always been lull for me in the product where I get bored now and then and take a break but something feels really off right now. I feel like Tony has lost touch and just books based off what wrestlers are his personal favorites. Hope things turn around after Full Gear because things have not looked this bleak from a quality standpoint ever before imo.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ockap said:


> Damn I can't unsee that now lol awwwww man.


Swerve tbf even has a good in ring like Kofi.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What a boring first hour this has been


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

AEW is finished.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

One Shed said:


> Infinitely better video than Konan's that we were all forced to watch 847 times in 1999.


Bow wow wow, yippee yo yippee yay. I can still remember Konnan's MVs perfectly since they aired every single week for months.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Crowd have absolutely died a death.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m definitely not trying to be a hater but you AEW marks need to open your eyes. AEW will die if they keep producing these kind of shows.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

This is so fucking flat. Just end ffs.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That arm snap looks sick.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

One Shed said:


>


Still less perverted than


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Bowens kicked out of his finisher? Why?


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Good match!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Swerve is so damn good


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This Jade/Nyla feud is fucking dumb.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wood climb Jade.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

MOE MOE MOE MOE MOE


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Joe on Dynamite? When last was he on Dynamite?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Eastwood said:


> This Jade/Nyla feud is fucking dumb.


it was a good character change for Nyla, turning her face. And it’s not like Jade has an assortment of good challengers awaiting


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Joe is the bad guy, even though Wardlow pushed him out the way, and said he would take his title.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Listen to those ten fans chanting for Wardlow.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tell me Nyla did not just do that! 😡


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> Wood climb Jade.



Jade's a babe.

Jade's usually are.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

While we're doing this segment, I'd like to shamelessly plug in how we're in the middle of Wardlow week in my series (as well as Booker T and Sable too)


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This is supposed to be a Go Home show.

I really hope the Elite leave when their contracts end. I don’t want to have a reason to keep turning this show on hoping for the one or two good things a week.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Eastwood said:


> Jade's a babe.
> 
> Jade's usually are.


MK Jade
Cora Jade
Jade Cargill
Jade Catgill


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Joe is so good. And look, a pro knows how to give an interview with Tony vs just grabbing the mic away.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

For the record, Samoa Joe is an EXCELLENT promo worker.

I'd LOVE to see this guy get more promo time.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I don’t know about making Joe a heel. The crowd really liked him, shouting Joe! Joe! Joe!

faces who get reactions like Joe are hard to find


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

This feels like 2004 Samoa Joe. Nice.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Setting up a three way hoss fight here.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

redban said:


> I don’t know about making Joe a heel. The crowd really liked him, shouting Joe! Joe! Joe!
> 
> faces who get reactions like Joe are hard to find


Joe done nothing wrong. Wardlow pushed him lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

3 man hoss fight


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Joe really feels like a main eventer when he talks. Kinda crazy no one ever really gave him the ball throughout his career


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

JOE/HOBBS/WARDLOW

THREE WAY HOSS FIGHT FOR BOTH BELTS PLEASE


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is this winner takes all?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why are these goofs out there?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kick em asses Wardlow!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593058677254426624


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

If Wardlow was on the other side of the arena who knew to play his music in the production truck?


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Wardlow joins the Dark Order and renames them The War Order lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593059039063441410


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Joe really feels like a main eventer when he talks. Kinda crazy no one ever really gave him the ball throughout his career


Every time he was close he always got injured


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> If Wardlow was on the other side of the arena who knew to play his music in the production truck?


It will forever be a mystery.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Butcher and Blade deserve better than to be part of the geek squad.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Geeee said:


> Joe really feels like a main eventer when he talks. Kinda crazy no one ever really gave him the ball throughout his career


TNA did . He was undefeated for a while, won an assortment of titles, and went over people like AJ Styles clean


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> If Wardlow was on the other side of the arena who knew to play his music in the production truck?


He called it in on his cell


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Joe really feels like a main eventer when he talks. Kinda crazy no one ever really gave him the ball throughout his career


He really should've just paid those ninjas their money. Career never recovered after that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wardlow with both the TNT and ROH titles would be dope


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I think Hobbs should walk away from that match with both the TNT and ROH TV title.


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

Wardlow is on his way to being a big star in wrestling. If I were Tony I'd be watching WWE's interest in that guy.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> If Wardlow was on the other side of the arena who knew to play his music in the production truck?


Wardlow's fast he could tell them then run to the other side lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Damn Britt, ease up on that red eyeshadow


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593060244174696448


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Wardlow with both the TNT and ROH titles would be dope


Especially when he disappears for weeks after winning them!


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

redban said:


> Damn Britt, ease up on that red eyeshadow


Gotta match the new t-shirt merch!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I hope we get Adam Cole.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Pan-der-ing.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Prosper said:


> Wardlow with both the TNT and ROH titles would be dope


Then comes after MJF to get the AEW title


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Are they double turning Britt and Saraya? This is very babyface by DMD.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

How is Dr. Baker the heel here?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Joe faced the giants of NXT. Wardlow is nothing.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Not a fan of the heel cutting a face promo.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Britt actually cutting a good promo and putting over her opponent during it. 

FINALLY.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Is fucking Anna Jay vs Toni Storm the main event?

That's fucking hilarious, if so.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This is the best Britt Baker promo ever. She finally doesn’t feel the need to try and tear anyone down to big up herself.

THAT is how she needs to fucking act.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Any chance Britt could go over Saraya … Saraya may have been cleared, but it’s possible she can’t wrestle a lot. Why not let her do the honors for Britt


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

So we’ve never seen AR Fox before, correct ? Just making sure.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Britt's my champ. Fuck the outsider cum bucket.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Britt is really making Saraya come off as the antagonist, she always gets liberty to deliver these cut throat promos that the other women never cut back at her


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lucha Underground legend AR Fox 😍


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Same promo she always cuts, but the different tone helped it feel fresh.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Dr. Middy said:


> Britt actually cutting a good promo and putting over her opponent during it.
> 
> FINALLY.


That was great, and everyone knows I have been bitching about her for a long time.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its Primo and Epico 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I think I may prefer every single person on the roster to Dante Martin.

Even Orange Cassidy.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WOW!!!

That was honestly Britt Baker's best promo in a long while, which is SAYING SOMETHING since she's consistently great on the mic.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What is all that clicking of remotes I hear? Oh, trios crap.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Penta looks amazing, as usual.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593061145375834112


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why the fuck Britt go so hard on that promo? How can she not be the babyface going in?


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Wait what? Darius Martin almost lost his life? I feel like I should have heard about this before this moment.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> I think I may prefer every single person on the roster to Dante Martin.
> 
> Even Orange Cassidy.


Even Darius Martin?


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

AR Fox dressed like a street thug from a 70s B-Movie.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Primo and Epico vs Rey Mysterio and Neville 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I’m guessing an MJF/Mox segment main events


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mutant God said:


> Even Darius Martin?


Somehow Darius looks 0.1% less generic, so he can go above Dante CAWtin.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Man, get the titles off of Penta, Fenix, and PAC … can Elite hurry up and return?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Those Trios belts look dope.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Excalibur called it Foodprint 😂


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Will that Elite/DT match become official before the PPV? I haven't added the match to the Full Gear thread poll yet.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Quick Dante, do all the flips!

Flippy flip flip flip!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Video game wrestling at its finest. 👌


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Dante Martin may be the best high flyer in the world.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 139158
> 
> View attachment 139159


That's a star.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Annnnnnd the crowd dies.

6-man tags… _sigh_


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DRose1994 said:


> Dante Martin may be the best high flyer in the world.


He may be the most pointless flipper.

His "style" is fucking horrendous and beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hoping for The Elite return this weekend.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Dayum, flip off the ring post!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

All these matches go so long, and it's all just random spots.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 139158
> 
> View attachment 139159


Well done. But it needs half the locker room, to get to Cena's level.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 139158
> 
> View attachment 139159


There is just no impressing this guy:


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> I think I may prefer every single person on the roster to Dante Martin.
> 
> Even Orange Cassidy.


Dante has almost no personality but he might be the best athlete in AEW


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I miss Chicago Muffin Punk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

One Shed said:


> There is just no impressing this guy:
> 
> View attachment 139160
> 
> ...


He came for Matt Hardy rapping


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Geeee said:


> Dante has almost no personality but he might be the best athlete in AEW


He's the best gymnast in AEW, yes.

Probably the worst on the roster in every single other possible area.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DMD promo! 😍


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

On the Fite link Taz just called a nipple the dot on the peck and Tony and Excalibur are laughing and questioning exactly what the dot is.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Goofy nonsense


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

theshape31 said:


> AR Fox dressed like a street thug from a 70s B-Movie.


to me he kinda looks like Lionel Ritchie


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This show should be trying to get us hype for Saturday. It’s actually putting me to sleep.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

When they cut to that side of the arena opposite the entrance ramp —- there is so much darkness. Couldn’t they turn on the lights there


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh honestly fuck this horrendous flippy pile of shite.

Fucking awful.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Look at the trios, what do you see?
Nonstop choreography


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

Man this show needs Punk or the Elite back asap.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That guy looks like Hercule 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AR Fox was an ever present on the indy scene at the same time as Mox, Steen, Generico, Cole, Ricochet, etc., but for some reason never got the call. He's still fairly young at 35, though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn that was sweet from AR Fox


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AR Fox is looking for a job right now.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Neville pinned Hercule 😂


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

Match is so dull. My goodness such meaningless spotfest Indy moves. This match is where ratings fall. Also Excalibur is awful, the clown would be unemployed if it weren't for his friends


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't mind some good flippy shit but this didn't need to be here and I'd rather they use this time to further build for Full Gear.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

That was a damned fun match.


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

For a show before the pov, AEW giving no fucks to it's paying fans


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Elite Elite Eliteeee


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Elite are the true trios champions not these jobbers!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This idiot Tony Khan is having everyone involved in the PPV this Saturday have 15 min matches tonight.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

THE ELITE!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The PPV is Saturday.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kenny by God Omegaaaaa


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Kenny BUH GAWD Omega!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What an awful reveal hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Elite should come out rn! Show them ffs!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Everything about this show once again feels so flat and sloppy.

The execution of almost everything is so bush league. That was so badly done it's not even funny.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yessssss


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Well there it is! The final FUCK YOU to CM Punk.


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

Dr. Middy said:


> I don't mind some good flippy shit but this didn't need to be here and I'd rather they use this time to further build for Full Gear.


Yep. Such meaningless b.s. and the Elite returning is lame.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

YES!!!!

THE ELITE are OFFICIALLY back!!!!  

WRESTLING fans win yet again


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuck yeah


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Well, that was an anti-climatic way to show the Elite.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Death triangle feels like a strange pairing … what is PAC’s relationship / connection with the Penta & Fenix?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593065329189871617


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

One Shed said:


> What an awful reveal hahahahahahahahaha


Nah, the reveal was freaking awesome, and it's exactly what the AEW audience needed


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Tony Schiavone literally pumping his fist at The Elite announcement.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> Everything about this show once again feels so flat and sloppy.
> 
> The execution of almost everything is so bush league. That was so badly done it's not even funny.


Welcome to the club Boldgerg. Glad you’re seeing the light!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

All Underwear Ethan Page 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think more guys should cut promos on the way to the ring.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

So when is Ricky Starks / Archer supposed to fight Brian Cage?


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

The Elite got a nice little reaction.

on another note, I can’t stand Stokely. His face, his demeanor, his mannerisms, his voice.. ugh


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, the reveal was freaking awesome, and it's exactly what the AEW audience needed


You probably actually believe that just putting up a graphic was something better than one of the lamest reveals ever done.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, the reveal was freaking awesome, and it's exactly what the AEW audience needed


Can you please put me in touch with your dealer?

Seriously. The shit they've got you on sounds unreal.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Another Rey Mysterio 😂


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

The trios botch fest this saturday


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Bandido's theme sounds like Frantic by Metallica... I don't like being reminded of St. Anger LOL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Let’s go, another 15 minute match starts now!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Ethan Page, you can't say "Yo Listen" that belongs to someone else.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Can you please put me in touch with your dealer?
> 
> Seriously. The shit they've got you on sounds unreal.


His name is Tony.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> What an awful reveal hahahahahahahahaha


TK has no fucking clue. That is absolutely not an Elite-style reveal.

When do we need to start questioning how much TK wants to run a wrestling show now that he lost his dream collectible in Punk?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Ey yiyiyi I am the frito bandito" 😂

Does anybody remember that commercial?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh, another pointless match.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Elite is finally back on the product where they belong, and you'd LOVE to see it happen


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

Who in their right mind is betting on wrestling?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tony Khan ruined his own company.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Them not showing The Elite in person even though they've been backstage for weeks makes me think there'll be some new/altered presentation of them at Full Gear. Just throwing it out there, if Juice is signed I could see him as a new member.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

It actually is hilarious how flat and poorly executed that "reveal" was, though.

They've regressed so much in almost every area. It feels more like a low budget indie show now than it did three years ago. They should be improving and learning but they're just not. At all.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> TK has no fucking clue. That is absolutely not an Elite-style reveal.
> 
> When do we need to start questioning how much TK wants to run a wrestling show now that he lost his dream collectible in Punk?


Well, it fits THEM perfectly, but it was one of the worst reveals ever when compared to how the company has been trying to make them seem like a big deal. I laughed out loud when I saw it. Just incredibly bad stuff.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

One Shed said:


> Oh, another pointless match.


Or it’s part of the World Title Contender Tournament, lol.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Is Toni Storm vs Anna Jay supposed to main event tonight


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Look at this crowd. Genuinely look.

They look SO bored and flat.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I would like to see Bandido vs Claudio


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

redban said:


> Is Toni Storm vs Anna Jay supposed to main event tonight


Its Jamie Hayter not Anna Jay!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

H.B.Rising said:


> Who in their right mind is betting on wrestling?


Bookers?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Its Jamie Hayter not Anna Jay!


I said tonight , not Saturday. Toni was supposed to face Bunny, but they’ve changed it to Anna Jay … is that match the main event?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

redban said:


> I said tonight , not Saturday. Toni was supposed to face Bunny, but they’ve changed it to Anna Jay … is that match the main event?


Oh. I thought Jamie was on tonight.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> Well, it fits THEM perfectly, but it was one of the worst reveals ever when compared to how the company has been trying to make them seem like a big deal. I laughed out loud when I saw it. Just incredibly bad stuff.


TK has no clue how to do TV. Allow your champions to do a vague promo, hinting at people, then immediately do the reveal.

TK sucks, but I am quickly becoming convinced that he is depressed and doesn’t enjoy his job anymore.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> Look at this crowd. Genuinely look.
> 
> They look SO bored and flat.


Attendance is down in every single arena they go back to. I honestly have no idea what’s gonna take to wake Tony up. He’s a fucking clown.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

theshape31 said:


> Or it’s part of the World Title Contender Tournament, lol.


Oh, ANOTHER tournament?!? How unbelievably exciting! </sarcasm>


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

H.B.Rising said:


> Who in their right mind is betting on wrestling?


The ones that read the spoilers!


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Bandido is incredible.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Let’s give the fans a wrestling overdose tonight before a 4 hour wrestling PPV on Saturday. Genius booker of the year. This should have been a promo heavy show.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Bandido is money.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bandido is such a showman. Really takes me back to the WCW cruiserweight division circa 1996 with his US-friendly Lucha style.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Aaaaaaah!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

this match is fucking awesome. Bandido is the goods for sure


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Bandido is great, he can get over just with his move set


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Let’s give the fans a wrestling overdose tonight before a 4 hour wrestling PPV on Saturday. Genius booker of the year. This should have been a promo heavy show.


He no longer enjoys owning a wrestling company. The mark lost Punk as a best friend, and that was always his goal. To bring back Punk, his favorite wrestler.

The geek lost Punk, and he simply does not care about this show any longer. There‘s no other explanation that makes any sense.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> It actually is hilarious how flat and poorly executed that "reveal" was, though.
> 
> They've regressed so much in almost every area. It feels more like a low budget indie show now than it did three years ago. They should be improving and learning but they're just not. At all.


Yep. Dynamite used to have big time feel. Now…it’s just…crap.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ethan Page is getting a rocket strapped to him right now. I think he beats a beaten down Starks in the final.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Ethan Page vs MJF at Winter is Coming


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bandido is excellent in the ring


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I would never have put Bandido in this tournament. I'm not say he can't ever lose but he should be winning and showing his skills before he starts putting other people over.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

This format is kind of like WWE where the run a bunch of promos on the go home show to fill time


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah that reveal for the Elite was strangely anticlimactic. Match should be the tits easily, but that decision didn't make much sense.

Bandido/Page slapped. Both should be used a lot going forward.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It is 9:30, and you know what that means!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Renee's chest looking nice this evening.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This seriously feels like an episode of Dark.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol Britt says all that and Saraya gets the basic shit 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox and MJF segment headlining it appears. Last year they did a Kenny/Hangman contract signing where Callis was a camera man in disguise and Kenny signed the contract with Hangman's blood.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

This MJF vs Moxley feud has been missing something — feels unfocused. They started with some Regal stuff, then they had MJF vs Mox going after each other face to face, then they inserted Stokely’s group, turning MJF face … like what the hell is going on


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

They should have Luchasaurus fall in the lava then have Malakai revive him as Dry Luchasaurus with a skull dino mask.

Skulls are cool btw.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> I would never have put Bandido in this tournament. I'm not say he can't ever lose but he should be winning and showing his skills before he starts putting other people over.


yeah I think he's 1-2 in AEW and his 1 was on Rampage...and was not clean


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Chelsea said:


>


Paige looked better without the awful tattoos


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Turn Darby heel and put him in the House of Black too, he has the House of Black look


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

QUOTE="Chelsea, post: 79481512, member: 724856"]








[/QUOTE]

The New Day is looking for them 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wonder what is on Rampage besides Eddie/Ortiz vs Takeshita/Akiyama. They've moved over 5k tickets for that show so another premium match needed. Starks double header?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

scshaastin said:


> Paige looked better without the awful tattoos


Renee checking out the goods too.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Incredible pop for these two women. What a night! WHAT A NIGHT!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Apparently Allie is ill so she couldn't compete this evening. I still want to Acknowledge The Bunny


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anna Jay, hell yeah.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Them not showing The Elite in person even though they've been backstage for weeks makes me think there'll be some new/altered presentation of them at Full Gear. Just throwing it out there, if Juice is signed I could see him as a new member.


Bullet Club- AEW Chapter


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Anna JAS


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Dr. Middy said:


> Yeah that reveal for the Elite was strangely anticlimactic. Match should be the tits easily, but that decision didn't make much sense.
> 
> Bandido/Page slapped. Both should be used a lot going forward.


I just don’t get what the fuck they were even attempting to do. That clearly was not a Kenny and Bucks decision.

Telling y’all. TK is bored and no longer enjoying his job.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Wonder what is on Rampage besides Eddie/Ortiz vs Takeshita/Akiyama. They've moved over 5k tickets for that show so another premium match needed. Starks double header?


Probably Yuta vs Garcia. Doesn’t get more premium than that for Tony.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Welcome back, Konosuke Takeshita!!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh, women's wrestling...

Yay...


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Alexa Bliss vs Dana Brooke 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ngl I wanted the Bunny


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> QUOTE="Chelsea, post: 79481512, member: 724856"]


The New Day is looking for them 😂
[/QUOTE]
And Brad Maddox


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tazz just said "big boob" 😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I want a refund for these two wasted hours of my life


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Bullet Club- AEW Chapter


Not sure they will go backwards, but if they kayfabe feel aggrieved by AEW it's a possibility. Jay White, KENTA and ELP are all in the States this weekend. I thought this Wayward Sons trademark filing by the Bucks could be something but they abandoned that filing. I'm feeling some kind of new presentation or they could've had The Elite appear in person over the past few weeks. It feels almost like they're hiding something for a PPV reveal.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Apparently Allie is ill so she couldn't compete this evening. I still want to Acknowledge The Bunny
> View attachment 139163
> 
> View attachment 139163


Courtesy of a Freddy Krueger glove


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I just don’t get what the fuck they were even attempting to do. That clearly was not a Kenny and Bucks decision.
> 
> Telling y’all. TK is bored and no longer enjoying his job.


What? You do not remember when they revealed Sting to be challenging Hogan for the title at Starrcade 97 by just flashing a graphic and then not mentioning it again?


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Anna needs to add another s to her name


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bayley could sqaush both of these flat chest jobbers with her huge boobs


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> Oh, women's wrestling...
> 
> Yay...


I read this like a Seven Nation Army chant and now you can't take that back LOL


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

bdon said:


> I just don’t get what the fuck they were even attempting to do. That clearly was not a Kenny and Bucks decision.
> 
> Telling y’all. TK is bored and no longer enjoying his job.


Like I could get if they were still suspended or some shit so you didn't want to show them, but they did pretty intricate videos the weeks prior, and they could have easily did a bigger hype video or something.

It's just strange.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

On the Fite feed Tony just said to Excalibur, "I fed to you and gave you 4 seconds to do you speech. That should have been more than enough." Taz audibly laughed.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> I want a refund for these two wasted hours of my life


I thought Jamie's ass was on tonight! 


DISAPPOINTED!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

is it weird that even though it was one of Steve Austin's trademark moves, that the Lou Thesz press feels like a Diva move?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Anna's in ring is still just as terrible ever 🤢


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Alexa Bliss vs Dana Brooke 😂


Battle of Blondes


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I thought Jamie's ass was on tonight!
> 
> 
> DISAPPOINTED!!


That’s a PPV ass now

sorry!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Toni Storm is just Alexa Bliss 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I miss Thunder Rosa


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Toni Storm is so damned good. I really wish she was given the opportunity to talk more and develop her character. More interesting feuds after winning the title would’ve helped, too. This throwaway match does not help.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

What ass Toni?! Bayley's ass is better!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If Toni wins the title for real she'll have no one left to beat at this rate.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Here comes the booty! 😍


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Geeee said:


> I read this like a Seven Nation Army chant and now you can't take that back LOL


Don't you dare try to turn it into something positive.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Does this PPV have 3 women's matches on it? Oh boy


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ASSAMANIA


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jamie rocking the Ginger Spice look tonight


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I like Hayter's hairstyle.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

London 2023. Guess the Manchester rumours were just that.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tony at least books his Damage CTRL better than how WWE books their Role Model.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

3venflow said:


> If Toni wins the title for real she'll have no one left to beat at this rate.



On AeW dark, they’ve been playing with Athena as a heel. And though they’ve fought before, Britt and Toni can have a PPV match, especially if Britt goes over Saraya


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

what an awful card for their live rampage 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn thats huge for UK fans


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Does this PPV have 3 women's matches on it? Oh boy


Not to worry though, no FTR match!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Jaime just touched Toni's tits and if you don't think I'm jealous you are wrong.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

This has honestly been the best go-home episode of Dynamite since late August 👏


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bayley is WWE's Role Model, she should be carrying her faction as the champion just like Britt did not being wasted in the Rebel spot in favor of pushing tag team jobbers that arent over.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

3 women matches and Jeff Jarrett on the PPV. Good lord


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Toni may somehow be even more bland than Rosa. 

At least Rosa was worth disliking, Toni is just.....there


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Full Gear card looking good. Can't wait.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dont like that they rushed Joe vs Wardlow vs Hobbs.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Full Gear card looks sweet 🔥


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> Dont like that they rushed Joe vs Wardlow vs Hobbs.


Probably want Wardlow to drop that belt to Hobbs without losing


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

That card is loaded. Damn.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

"WE ARE GOING TO LONDON"

Now here's a video of Hook and Lee somebody.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> This has honestly been the best go-home episode of Dynamite since late August 👏


Might be your most hilarious comment ever! But then again it is the ONLY go-home episode since then right? The fans certainly have been going home.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Dont like that they rushed Joe vs Wardlow vs Hobbs.


Haven't Wardlow and Hobbs been feuding for like, a month?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Dont like that they rushed Joe vs Wardlow vs Hobbs.


Yep. I'm probably the biggest Wardlow mark on here and even I'm struggling to care.

It'll be fun, but it's yet another thing that's been rushed without a proper build or time to heat up.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jamie should win the AEW womens title and Britt should beat Jade for the TBS title, Team DMD should hold both titles!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Haven't Wardlow and Hobbs been feuding for like, a month?


Hobbs has attacked him a couple of times, one being on Rampage which no one watches. That's about it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Dont like that they rushed Joe vs Wardlow vs Hobbs.


It does give the option to continue Joe vs Wardlow after the PPV


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny on the PPV got me to hand over my $20 to FITE. Now have enough credits to get the next PPV or ROH Final Battle for free. 😍

Would like to see them throw out a curveball and have Hobbs leave the PPV as TNT champ. Wardlow vs Joe doesn't need the TNT Title to be good.

Time for the main event hard sell.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Geeee said:


> It does give the option to continue Joe vs Wardlow after the PPV


Hobbs wins, then Wardlow takes the shitty ROH secondary belt off Joe because... reasons.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> Yep. I'm probably the biggest Wardlow mark on here and even I'm struggling the care.
> 
> It'll be fun, but it's yet another thing that's been rushed without a proper build or time to heat up.


I don't think it's that bad. He's been feuding with Hobbs for a minute, have Wardlow win the match, continue his feud with Joe which leads to a singles match with Joe at Winter Is Coming.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

MJF gonna’ come out, get mad for nothing, scream a lot — and then everyone on this site will swear that he’s the best promo out there


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

[/QUOTE]


3venflow said:


> Kenny on the PPV got me to hand over my $20 to FITE. Now have enough credits to get the next PPV or ROH Final Battle for free. 😍
> 
> *Would like to see them throw out a curveball and have Hobbs leave the PPV as TNT champ*. Wardlow vs Joe doesn't need the TNT Title to be good.
> 
> Time for the main event hard sell.


Is it a curveball? Seems obvious.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jamie made that feel like it was the last match


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> I don't think it's that bad. He's been feuding with Hobbs for a minute, have Wardlow win the match, continue his feud with Joe which leads to a singles match with Joe at Winter Is Coming.


Think Hobbs will leave with the belt and Wardlow will go on to win that shitty ROH title.

Already hinted at it last week with Wardlow saying he wants every title.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> Hobbs has attacked him a couple of times, one being on Rampage which no one watches. That's about it.


I don't really care for Hobbs, he's an alright mid carder, but I could care less about a Hobbs/Wardlow singles feud. 

I'm all for Joe/Wardlow continuing their feud after the PPV


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Damn Moxley getting booed


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's going to be tough for both of these men to top that awesome/epic reveal of the Elite 

The Elite officially returning is the best highlight of the night so far (as well as the outstanding opening tag match).


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> This has honestly been the best go-home episode of Dynamite since late August 👏


Thank you for finally confirming that you’re a troll. You just earned my respect brother. Now I hope you’ll pull a heel turn soon. I’ll let you steal my spotlight. Would be well earned.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Regal has his snarling heel face on today.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> It's going to be tough for both of these men to top that awesome/epic reveal of the Elite
> 
> The Elite officially returning is the best highlight of the night so far (as well as the outstanding opening tag match).


You genuinely are a fucking troll.

You're not even trying to hide it at all any more. Your posts are literally saying "I'm a troll" at this point.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God damn this is a TERRIBLE promo from Moxley


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Moxley can't talk worth a shit.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

"My Young Boy"


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is Max actually there or are they going to video call him on the movie set?


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sunday? Mox not sure what day he needs to show up.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Moxley just reading the forums aloud complaining about Tony's booking


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is unbelievable. Every single wrestler tonight are saying the PPV is on Sunday. Major lack of preparation.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jon Moxley wins extra awesome points for giving Wheeler Yuta a mention in this good promo here


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Someone tell Mox he fights Saturday.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

These guys are so bad at beatdowns


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This is the Go Home segment to your World Title match.

Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Cass could be used so much better. He looks ridiculous with this band of manlet jobbers


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Oh God.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

One Shed said:


> Sunday? Mox not sure what day he needs to show up.


PAC said the same. Fucking clown show


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

He gonna come out there with no weapon, against 5 people?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I tend to believe The Firm will help MJF at Full Gear.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Yep…this is an absolute disaster.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

People are booing MJF?


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

The crowd literally doesn’t know how to react. This is pretty bad.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Why are these absolute nerds in your world title segment? 

Also get Cass the fuck away from them


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Crowd has turned on the show

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

All that money and MJF can’t get that mole removed.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> People are booing MJF?


probably booing the show in general


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Chelsea said:


> I tend to believe The Firm will help MJF at Full Gear.


once you get physical, the “they’re in cahoots” angles fail. They already put MJF through a table, and he just attacked them. They can’t be in cahoots anymore


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

MJF looking jacked.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

It'll be Regal turning on Moxley.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

MJF gonna be the only wrestler to show up at the event.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Can’t wait for SUNDAY!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Man…this is fucking sad.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Lmfaooooo at least Mox caught himself there hahahaha


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Moxley figured out what day it was after being attacked lol


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

MJF is Keyser Söze


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Man, that was an awkward mess.

Bad segment, bad crowd = brutal closing segment.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

LMFAO


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

At work but this thread makes the show seem...not good?


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Saturday or Sunday? Woooooow.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

What has actually happened to this show?

My fucking god why is everything so poorly done? The execution is beyond disastrous.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Definitely a contender for the worst go home show ever produced. 2000 WCW has nothing on that mess.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

So no Wardlow. Fuck you.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Was this in Moxley's hometown? First time I have seen MJF being booed lately. maybe that crowd don't watch the shows or something. lol


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Moxley screwing up the pay per view day was the most entertaining part of the show.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Eastwood said:


> So no Wardlow. Fuck you.


He was on earlier?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Wolf Mark said:


> Was this in Moxley's hometown? First time I have seen MJF being booed lately. maybe that crowd don't watch the shows or something. lol


bridgeport, CT …part of the NYC metro area. So closer to MJF’s home


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Is Mox drinking again? Stumbling over his words, doesn't know what day it is, went to leave, came back, left again.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

CM Punk is laughing at all of this right now.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> God damn this is a TERRIBLE promo from Moxley


This is turning into a promo by Jon Botchley


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

That was rough to get through. 

Just an awful show. 

I wasn’t going to order anyways…but man, something needs to change with this show.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Dr. Middy said:


> Like I could get if they were still suspended or some shit so you didn't want to show them, but they did pretty intricate videos the weeks prior, and they could have easily did a bigger hype video or something.
> 
> It's just strange.


Watch the Go Home segment for the main event of the PPV where, presumably, the biggest opportunity for your company’s survival over the next 10-20 years will be crowned with his first World Championship. And that’s the best they could do…

TK is ready to give up on the company, heartbroken by losing Punk.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Boldgerg said:


> He was on earlier?


Wow I missed it then when I left the room for a few minutes. Holy shit, what are the odds….


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MJF is incredible on the mic, and he'll be an awesome babyface if they actually go through with the full turn atm.

Jon Moxley has been the overall wrestling MVP of 2022 so far, has been a great world champ, and he's great on the mic too.

I expect Moxley vs MJF to be a pretty damn good banger this Saturday too


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

My biggest question after tonight is…

will the roster show up on Saturday?


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

RainmakerV2 said:


> At work but this thread makes the show seem...not good?


It has some questionable moments but overall I enjoyed the last 2 hours.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

5/10 show overall, could have been a lot better in spots. 

Will probably be told I'm severely overrating it but whatever.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> So no Wardlow. Fuck you.


He was there.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

That was a rough finish


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I can't decide if Regal will turn or not. MJF/Regal would be heat magnets as heels. But the BCC is named after Regal's town so that'd be awkward. And if you split them, you're killing one of the company's main merchandise movers of 2022 (that new football shirt is boss).

What if the idea is to do a Punk and have an uber long MJF reign where the first half he's babyface, then reverts to heel for the second half as a way to freshen it up.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

theshape31 said:


> He was there.


Yeah I saw it mentioned, I fucking walked out to get goddamn cookies and missed it, fuck sakes.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Moxley legit seemed like he didn’t give a shit that entire segment. He was so off tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Full Gear will be yet another great AEW ppv.

Anyway, the go-home episode of Dynamite tonight was pretty good 

This episode gets an easy 8 out of 10 (on Cagematch too) without any further explanation necessary.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> What has actually happened to this show?
> 
> My fucking god why is everything so poorly done? The execution is beyond disastrous.


I have a knack for reading between the lines, and I’m telling you, TK is giving up, no longer interested in running a wrestling show.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Eastwood said:


> Yeah I saw it mentioned, I fucking walked out to get goddamn cookies and missed it, fuck sakes.


Hope the cookies were good. Cost you a few moment with War Daddy. Tisk tisk.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This was a terrible show imo and that’s pretty sad right before an event. I’m still gonna watch Full Gear but this should have been better.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

bdon said:


> I have a knack for reading between the lines, and I’m telling you, TK is giving up, no longer interested in running a wrestling show.


Something is definitely seriously wrong.

The regression in show quality is startling. It completely lacks intensity, excitement, production quality and proper execution. It feels minor league compared to even a year ago.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Sad Panda said:


> Hope the cookies were good. Cost you a few moment with War Daddy. Tisk tisk.


They were not really so now I’m fucking bitter.

Two hours of wrestling and that’s the moment I missed.

It just couldn’t be the 10 times “this Sunday” was said instead.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Kind of tired of this JAS vs BCC feud but the opener was serviceable. Surprised Jericho tapped but he's retaining on Sunday so doesn't really matter.

Didn't really like the Acclaimed rap video at all, and the Jay Leno line was distasteful, but solid match between Bowens and Swerve, the latter who I think really deserves a real singles push at some point next year.

The Joe promo was fantastic, but the breakdown into the 3 way brawl with the locker room clearing out was just your run-of-the-mill segment. The triple threat hoss fight at Full Gear is a must-see for me though, that should be great.

Sweet Darby Allin/Sting vignette as always. Britt cut a stellar promo but her promos are too one-sided. She's making Saraya come off as a heel.

Trios match was dope but went on a little too long. If you know that the Death Triangle are facing the Elite then book them stronger. The Elite reveal was pretty flat, I don't know why they would book the reveal that way, they're obviously saving everything for the PPV, but they could have booked a better segment than that, if anything have them call in live via satellite. The match at Full Gear though is gonna be 🔥🔥🔥 Definitely hyped for that.

Bandido is as impressive as always. Better than both Fenix and Penta in my opinion. Nice match with Ethan Page who was always obviously winning. Starks vs Page at Full Gear could be a sleeper.

Toni Storm vs Anna Jay was meh.

MJF/Mox closing segment was also meh. Crowd wasn't really into it and MJF kind of recycled a lot of stuff he had already said.

Not the best go-home show but the Full Gear card is looking pretty damn good. Post Full Gear, MJF will be champ, The Elite will be back, the House of Black will be back, and hopefully Miro which should all give the show the extra jolt of energy it needs. Mox can then take a break while MJF hopefully goes on to feud with Bryan, Darby, and Hangman.

*Overall: 5.5/10*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> Something is definitely seriously wrong.
> 
> The regression in show quality is startling. It completely lacks intensity, excitement, production quality and proper execution. It feels minor league compared to even a year ago.


3 months ago…

TK is depressed and don’t want to do this anymore.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

I actually liked the show until the awful Elite announcement, at which point the show just fell off a cliff (aside from Bandido/All Ego).


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Wardlow Takes Out The Whole AEW Locker Room - AEW Dynamite 11/16/22

Oh, ok


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Boldgerg said:


> Something is definitely seriously wrong.
> 
> The regression in show quality is startling. It completely lacks intensity, excitement, production quality and proper execution. It feels minor league compared to even a year ago.


I hate to agree, but I do. Normally going into a pay per view this is where AEW hits their stride. 

It’s just been lacking. Pretty frustrating. Tonight in particular was a chore to get through. It didn’t help that outside of the Acclaimed the crowd didn’t care about anything happening.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Please allow me to introduce myself


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

One Shed said:


> Definitely a contender for the worst go home show ever produced. 2000 WCW has nothing on that mess.


The worst I can remember watching since this infamous moment :


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Watch the Go Home segment for the main event of the PPV where, presumably, the biggest opportunity for your company’s survival over the next 10-20 years will be crowned with his first World Championship. And that’s the best they could do…
> 
> TK is ready to give up on the company, heartbroken by losing Punk.


Only way to save it is for Punk to come out on the PPV dressed as Kenny doing all the pointing and gesticulating and FTR (since obviously they have no match, I mean why would they?!?) come out cosplaying the Hardlys.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

It was a positive to hear them announce some shows in new markets though, which I think plays a huge part in the show reception, since I think they didn't get a big crowd tonight since they just went to Bridgeport not that long ago. 

Going to the West coast for awhile with MJF front and center should help increase some excitement.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sad Panda said:


> Moxley legit seemed like he didn’t give a shit that entire segment. He was so off tonight.


Looks ready for his long delayed vacation to me. Burned out and low on content. The formatting of the segment didn't work for me. MJF should have been out there from the start and if they needed the Firm schmozz, they could have fought them off back to back then almost punched each other.

MJF did end it well, but compare to their stuff leading into All Out 2020, much more gruesome (MJF with Mox's blood all over his shirt) and intense since they had the clearly defined face/heel roles.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm used to the shows not being that good these days but the crowd was just terrible tonight. The main event segment got crickets. Not a good sign when MJF gets shown apathy.

MJF saved Regal here. Regal be turning.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> The worst I can remember watching since this infamous moment :


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Thunder 2000 at least had star power and Russo's ADHD booking, which while incoherent, was never boring. This show is the absolute shits. A bunch of incredibly long and boring cold midcard matches and an nonsensical promo from a soma'd out Moxley. Jesus


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> Only way to save it is for Punk to come out on the PPV dressed as Kenny doing all the pointing and gesticulating and FTR (since obviously they have no match, I mean why would they?!?) come out cosplaying the Hardlys.


Kenny and the Bucks coming out as Space Jam 3 with Punk Chicago jerseys and deciding to take their ball and going home would be more fitting.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

That beat down was amateur hour w a frantic pace and no one laying their sh#t in


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I really liked the Bandido vs Ethan Page match and the Trios match was a fun popcorn experience, but I suppose this doesn't really build the stories for Full Gear.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

DUSTY 74 said:


> That beat down was amateur hour w a frantic pace and no one laying their sh#t in


That sounds like your average AEW match. All of these 'all time great' workers work 100 miles an hour and everything they do looks like absolute shit.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DUSTY 74 said:


> That beat down was amateur hour w a frantic pace and no one laying their sh#t in


I think that MJF needs a proper finisher for situations like this. Like it would be sweet if he was dropping stunners (not exactly the stunner but you get what I mean) on all these jabronies.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

This will be the second AEW PPV in a row that I have little interest in. Every company has their ebbs and flows, so I’m sure it’ll turn around at some point. I just want to love wrestling again, as opposed to consistently expecting the worst and hoping for the best.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I really, really hope MJF’s contract extension isn’t very long. Or anyone else’s for that matter.

Everyone worth a damn needs to get the fuck away from TK and fast.

This show felt as flat as the last show of 2019 when the Dark Order attacked the Elite, and the crowd sat quietly.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Is it me or is 28 pages on here dog shit compared to a few months ago/last year?

Feel like engagement in general is down, and with the quality of TV they're putting out at the moment a ratings decline is inevitable.

Awful, awful stuff.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

dynamite was amateur hour... crowd was so dead mjf had to pump them up before his promo. Keep Stokley and his amateur looking group away from MJF. If TK wants to create a legit star they cant be interacting with dork groups like dark order or the firm. Punk was the only wrestler smart enough to recognize this...its why he stayed away from most of the indy horseshit wrestlers. 

The crowds have been losing their energy....once the enthusiasm is gone people will slowly stop watching the show. It safe to say AEW peaked in August/September of last year.... its been on a slow decay since then...with only the MJF vs Punk fed from preventing it becoming stale. AEW is in big trouble in 2023.


----------



## RuthlessAttitude (5 mo ago)

bdon said:


> I have a knack for reading between the lines, and I’m telling you, TK is giving up, no longer interested in running a wrestling show.


He's burnt himself out like Herb did. Bigger rise and fall because the stakes and platform has been much bigger than UWF. Basically on autopilot, hoping for a good rights deal and chance to sell it for a small profit. 

Actually fascinating to watch.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> I tend to believe The Firm will help MJF at Full Gear.


'The Devil is in the details.'


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Joe Gill said:


> dynamite was amateur hour... crowd was so dead mjf had to pump them up before his promo. Keep Stokley and his amateur looking group away from MJF. If TK wants to create a legit star they cant be interacting with dork groups like dark order or the firm. Punk was the only wrestler smart enough to recognize this...its why he stayed away from most of the indy horseshit wrestlers.
> 
> The crowds have been losing their energy....once the enthusiasm is gone people will slowly stop watching the show. It safe to say AEW peaked in August/September of last year.... its been on a slow decay since then...with only the MJF vs Punk fed from preventing it becoming stale. AEW is in big trouble in 2023.


Just hoping The Elite and MJF bounce before it is too late.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RuthlessAttitude said:


> He's burnt himself out like Herb did. Bigger rise and fall because the stakes and platform has been much bigger than UWF. Basically on autopilot, hoping for a good rights deal and chance to sell it for a small profit.
> 
> Actually fascinating to watch.


He could have continued if Punk had stuck around. Losing Punk broke TK’s love of wrestling.

Warner needs to be talking to Easy E, buy this shit from TK, and fix the show.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

For the record, kudos to MJF for paying a little tribute to CM Punk at the start of his promo earlier.

We thankfully got the Elite back. Now we just need to CM Punk to eventually return in 2023  🙏


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> Just hoping The Elite and MJF bounce before it is too late.


I hope they sign 20 year contracts.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

What the hell happened?

Very sad to see the worst go home show in AEW history tonight.

After All Out, Tony said he was criticised for having too many promos on the go home Dynamite and that he would listen to that criticism and book more matches next time... but this was a poor overcorrection in response to Twitter criticism (which isn't always reflective of the wider audience)

It's a go home show to a PPV. You need promos and stories at the forefront of the show.
You don't need cold matches that have nothing to do with the PPV.
It was an objectively a dumb way to sell a product.
And the things people already care about were treated like they're not a big deal.... so hype levels decreased as a result of tonight's bad show.


Production values looked very cheap
Crowd looked very small
Not enough promos
Didn't sell any of the stories (not even on commentary - wtf?)
Didn't make any effort to get people to want to buy the PPV

Why?

It felt like a throwaway show written in 5 minutes in the airport while waiting for the plane to take off. I don't get it.

Why didn't they emphasise the Storm/Hayter story at all? Why didn't they mention they were roommates during lockdown even once?? That's so stupid. Seriously, WTF. I mean, it's not a big deal, but it's just... why wouldn't you sell that story? It's the only selling point to that match, and it was presented immediately after Saraya buried the match by saying Britt is the best woman on the roster.... WTF?! And why would anyone cheer for Hayter now? She had more of a story 3 months ago.

Saraya is a net positive, I like her in AEW, but she needs more guidance because she keeps accidentally implying that AEW is worse than WWE, when it should be the other way round - The Elite are excellent at portraying AEW as a level above.... come on.

Jade/Nyla was a good video package. That match was elevated.

Why didn't they tell the MJF story? There's been 6 months of intricate storytelling going on there, so much so that I've listened to hour long podcasts exploring the story and how interesting it's shaping up - but the most they did was have Moxley brush over 2-3 points in the worst promo I've seen from him in AEW.

MJF's promo last week was genius, but Moxley's promo this week absolutely sucked and soured me on the match. He buried the idea of MJF being a generational talent, and capped it off by trying to take credit for whatever good we see from MJF during the match.

Moxley's promo made it feel like they're just trying to "steal a house" with MJF.

Horrible Dynamite - this is the 3rd episode all year to get a big thumbs down from me, and I'd probably rate this as the very worst episode of the year (or at least equal with the All-Atlantic Title episode). Disappointing. Put more effort in.

Oh - Ricky Starks cut a great promo that made me want to watch Rampage, so that was a positive.

That's my 2022 thumbs down #3

Still gunna get Full Gear and I still expect it to be great.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I hope they sign 20 year contracts.


Why? Why would you want them attached to an owner who no longer cares or even wants to do this?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

FPJ
"I say the following with pride; I did not watch a single minute of AEW Dynamite, and my life is so much better for it."


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

28 pages. Live thread is getting smaller and smaller with each passing week. Crowds are getting quieter and quieter. Ratings will do the same old 900K-950K in viewers and .0.30-0.34 in demo out of habit, but it's clear the overall show quality has dropped significantly since early June. AEW hasn't had one hot story since MJF vs Wardlow going into DoN. Tonight's main event segment was a big mess. You have the camera crew slipping into the shot showing them filming MJF walking down the ramp. You have Moxley cut one of his worst promos ever that was all over place. You have Moxley saying the PPV is on a Sunday and asks MJF for confirmation if it's on a Saturday. Fans were pretty much dead through most of it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Max definitely extended.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593081109667278848


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> Why? Why would you want them attached to an owner who no longer cares or even wants to do this?


I don't like the other show.

I feel like you might be overreacting. Even if TK is "heartbroken" by CM Punk he'll probably get over it eventually. Honestly, if he didn't want to run the show, he'd probably stop doing it. There are easier ways for someone with billions of dollars to turn their money into even more money than to run a wrestling show.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ockap said:


> The trios botch fest this saturday


You're wrong since the Elite rarely ever 'botch.'

Plus, Kenny Omega is one of the best wrestlers on the planet, and the Young Bucks are arguably the best tag team in the industry (along with FTR too).


----------



## RuthlessAttitude (5 mo ago)

bdon said:


> He could have continued if Punk had stuck around. Losing Punk broke TK’s love of wrestling.
> 
> Warner needs to be talking to Easy E, buy this shit from TK, and fix the show.


I think he'd have broken down anyway. Trying to do too much: NFL, Premier League, several hours of AEW. Punk was definitely the straw that broke the camels back. 

Easy E ship passed too long ago imo. Even if Warner bought it we're talking a guy pushing 70. Would probably be a suit and then Kenny, Bucks, Jericho etc booking as a committee. Or bringing in writers if they want to ape WWE.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Sad Panda said:


> Moxley legit seemed like he didn’t give a shit that entire segment. He was so off tonight.


Yeah, it was a very disappointing promo that soured me on the match. I really don't know what they were going for. It almost felt like he was told he's losing the title earlier that day and then he went out there without caring. I don't get it. Had some Hangman/Punk vibes, but different. Worst promo I've seen by Moxley in AEW.

AEW's biggest strength is their creative freedom, but it's a double-edged sword as it leads to inconsistency and puts the show at the mercy of the willingness of the talent to make it work. Tony needs to figure out how to keep the advantages of the freedom he gives while better shielding the company from the potential risks of that freedom.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I don't like the other show.
> 
> I feel like you might be overreacting. Even if TK is "heartbroken" by CM Punk he'll probably get over it eventually. Honestly, if he didn't want to run the show, he'd probably stop doing it. There are easier ways for someone with billions of dollars to turn their money into even more money than to run a wrestling show.


This is not the signs of someone getting over it eventually. These are the signs of an owner who no longer cares.

Praying the talks with Warner end with TK selling. Otherwise, the industry is screwed.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

moxley is being a selfish prick.... this is mjfs big moment coming up... finally winning the world title...and moxley acting like he doesnt give a shit about anything....just wants to go on his vacation.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Joe Gill said:


> moxley is being a selfish prick.... this is mjfs big moment coming up... finally winning the world title...and moxley acting like he doesnt give a shit about anything....just wants to go on his vacation.


He kept saying this Sunday because that is obviously when his flight to Tahiti is.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Joe Gill said:


> moxley is being a selfish prick.... this is mjfs big moment coming up... finally winning the world title...and moxley acting like he doesnt give a shit about anything....just wants to go on his vacation.


bUt HeS cArReEd ThA cUmPaNeE.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

IronMan8 said:


> Yeah, it was a very disappointing promo that soured me on the match. I really don't know what they were going for. It almost felt like he was told he's losing the title earlier that day and then he went out there without caring. I don't get it. Had some Hangman/Punk vibes, but different. Worst promo I've seen by Moxley in AEW.
> 
> AEW's biggest strength is their creative freedom, but it's a double-edged sword as it leads to inconsistency and puts the show at the mercy of the willingness of the talent to make it work. Tony needs to figure out how to keep the advantages of the freedom he gives while better shielding the company from the potential risks of that freedom.


Like we were discussing the other day. This is the one incident where bullet points were a must so you can make sure your selling points are hit for ppv purposes.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> This is not the signs of someone getting over it eventually. These are the signs of an owner who no longer cares.
> 
> Praying the talks with Warner end with TK selling. Otherwise, the industry is screwed.


Well hopefully he'll be back to defensively re-tweeting fans who didn't like Dynamite and then telling us to watch Rampage this Friday soon


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> Yeah, it was a very disappointing promo that soured me on the match. I really don't know what they were going for. It almost felt like he was told he's losing the title earlier that day and then he went out there without caring. I don't get it. Had some Hangman/Punk vibes, but different. Worst promo I've seen by Moxley in AEW.
> 
> AEW's biggest strength is their creative freedom, but it's a double-edged sword as it leads to inconsistency and puts the show at the mercy of the willingness of the talent to make it work. Tony needs to figure out how to keep the advantages of the freedom he gives while better shielding the company from the potential risks of that freedom.


I didn’t want to say it for fear of being called a hater, but Mox really reminded of Punk, sounding like a guy who doesn’t respect the work of the current young guy standing opposite him. Even felt like Mox was underselling MJF and trying to bury him a little.

Which, I would normally say is out of character for Mox, but this is also the guy who required being treated like he was 1985 Hulk Hogan vs Jericho with the lack of selling and Super Mox bullshit.

This company is done.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Well hopefully he'll be back to defensively re-tweeting fans who didn't like Dynamite and then telling us to watch Rampage this Friday soon


For the record, I don’t watch WWE and never have. Not my cup of tea, but if MJF and the Elite go north, I’m going with them.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Seriously can we talk about how awful Moxley’s promo was? He made a joke out of MJF, the match and the PPV.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Seriously can we talk about how awful Moxley’s promo was? He made a joke out of MJF, the match and the PPV.


Sounded almost as disrespectful as Punk.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Max definitely extended.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593081109667278848


lol...right at the very end mjf said the truth ...."TK I am carrying this damn company"


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Joe Gill said:


> moxley is being a selfish prick.... this is mjfs big moment coming up... finally winning the world title...and moxley acting like he doesnt give a shit about anything....just wants to go on his vacation.


Why not? He secured his bag from the money mark and has no reason to give a fuck.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Max definitely extended.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593081109667278848



Then he's a moron.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Seriously can we talk about how awful Moxley’s promo was? He made a joke out of MJF, the match and the PPV.


Sounds like he just found out he has to put someone over.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

IronMan8 said:


> What the hell happened?
> 
> Very sad to see the worst go home show in AEW history tonight.
> 
> ...



Thus in lies the issue of bowing to wrestling twitter who only cares about workrate and wrasslin matches and what they can give a 9.0 on cagematch.net after the show.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Max definitely extended.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593081109667278848


Okay, this just confirmed that MJF is winning that AEW World title this Saturday at Full Gear for me


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> Sounds like he just found out he has to put someone over.


Yup.

Fuck him if he wants to act like that. Wrestling is not a fucking individual sport. It’s a goddamn team game. Mox has been great. I have often referred to him as the Yin to Omega’s Yang of AEW. If he’s upset he has to put over MJF, then he is a fucking cocksucker just like Punk.

And if that is the case, none of us should be surprised after the way he demanded he be treated like 1985 Hulk Hogan when facing Jericho a few months ago.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Firefromthegods said:


> Like we were discussing the other day. This is the one incident where bullet points were a must so you can make sure your selling points are hit for ppv purposes.


Bullet points would've helped, along with more focus on the stories by commentary (the "how" is an open-ended question)

I wouldn't say tonight's show was an argument for scripting, which is what I was arguing against, as the show was consistent with my theory, and I think my post last week even foreshadowed the flaws that arose in tonight's show.

Hopefully Tony figures out how to have his cake while eating it too.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Thus in lies the issue of bowing to wrestling twitter who only cares about workrate and wrasslin matches and what they can give a 9.0 on cagematch.net after the show.


Yea, God forbid that Tony Khan and Triple H cater toward enthusiastic wrestling fans that want to see GOOD matches in their professional *wrestling* shows.

It's so 'unfortunate' that passionate fans rate shows/matches that they enjoy positively.

Let's conveniently overlook the fact that Forbidden Door was a highly successful ppv that's living proof that wrestling/workrate indeed draws (especially to international fans too)


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Seriously can we talk about how awful Moxley’s promo was? He made a joke out of MJF, the match and the PPV.


Nah, Jon Moxley cut a really good promo tonight.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, God forbid that Tony Khan and Triple H cater toward enthusiastic wrestling fans that want to see GOOD matches in their professional *wrestling* shows.
> 
> It's so 'unfortunate' that passionate fans rate shows/matches that they enjoy positively.
> 
> Let's conveniently overlook the fact that Forbidden Door was a highly successful ppv that's living proof that wrestling/workrate indeed draws (especially to international fans too)



Go home shows are supposed to entice people to buy the PPV. Not have a bunch of cold matches.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Go home shows are supposed to entice people to buy the PPV. Not have a bunch of cold matches.


It enticed people to go home and stay there.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

One Shed said:


> It enticed people to go home and stay there.



To be fair for as bad as this show seemingly was (I haven't watched it all yet.) I do think it should do a good amount of buys. Sarayas simps will be out there buying it and most people will wanna see MJF crowned.


----------



## hybrid92_ (Aug 17, 2021)

MJF just buried the firm. made them look like a bunch of nobody jobbers


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, God forbid that Tony Khan and Triple H cater toward enthusiastic wrestling fans that want to see GOOD matches in their professional *wrestling* shows.
> 
> It's so 'unfortunate' that passionate fans rate shows/matches that they enjoy positively.
> 
> Let's conveniently overlook the fact that Forbidden Door was a highly successful ppv that's living proof that wrestling/workrate indeed draws (especially to international fans too)


I just don’t understand rating matches.

I think of matches as garbage, good, great, amazing, I don’t think of it on a scale of one to five, that’s just odd. To each their own, I’ll just never get why people actually use a rating system.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Eastwood said:


> I just don’t understand rating matches.
> 
> I think of matches as garbage, good, great, amazing, I don’t think of it on a scale of one to five, that’s just odd. To each their own, I’ll just never get why people actually use a rating system.



And like...whats the difference between an 8 and an 8.5? Like would one more finisher had been an 8.5? What's it all even mean? Lol.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> And like...whats the difference between an 8 and an 8.5? Like would one more finisher had been an 8.5? What's it all even mean? Lol.


“The match was an 8 until Cody’s pants slipped down a bit, then it was an 8.5.”


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

IronMan8 said:


> Bullet points would've helped, along with more focus on the stories by commentary (the "how" is an open-ended question)
> 
> I wouldn't say tonight's show was an argument for scripting, which is what I was arguing against, as the show was consistent with my theory, and I think my post last week even foreshadowed the flaws that arose in tonight's show.
> 
> Hopefully Tony figures out how to have his cake while eating it too.


One of the issues w that is TK never had a career cutting Promo’s and I agreed w your earlier point in regards to the talent/creative license
But MJF & Mox sit about as high as you can on the totem pole so none of the coaches are likely to say a thing or get involved most were never good promos themselves
TK unlike most every Booker wasn’t a Wrestler himself doesn’t have the experience
Regal was probably the Go to guy in this situation and either neither went to him or he had nothing creative to add


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Eastwood said:


> “The match was an 8 until Cody’s pants slipped down a bit, then it was an 8.5.”



Nah thats a 9.




9 inc..







You get it


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

Terrible episode of Dynamite. Moxley seems like he’s done with the entire company only a few weeks after signing a huge extension.

The arena was empty to the point that it felt like I was watching Impact. The promo that Cokey T made MJF say after the show was over was an embarrassment. Tony Khan is unraveling before our eyes.


----------



## Bubbly3 (Dec 9, 2021)

Eastwood said:


> I just don’t understand rating matches.
> 
> I think of matches as garbage, good, great, amazing, I don’t think of it on a scale of one to five, that’s just odd. To each their own, I’ll just never get why people actually use a rating system.


fans wanna be movie critics, these days.
The emotional investment of wanting A to beat B is no longer there (or is far less). It's now about wanting to see a performance.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Eastwood said:


> I just don’t understand rating matches.
> 
> I think of matches as garbage, good, great, amazing, I don’t think of it on a scale of one to five, that’s just odd. To each their own, I’ll just never get why people actually use a rating system.


Well, your overall thoughts on me using a scale from 0 through 10 then? 

I think it's a fun, harmless activity, and I believe it's a good way to keep track of which wrestlers consistently deliver in the ring.

Plus, if someone on here casually asked for any great match recommendations, it'd be easier to give them a list of awesome match-ups (that are at least an 8/10) that are near the top of the rankings.

Edit:

By the way, my lengthy MOTY list of 2022 (that range from strong 7/10s through 10/10s) aren't ACTUALLY in order from best-to-weakest. They're all arranged in chronological order for EACH category (starting from 10/10 at the top to 7/10 down below)


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

So just to make sure I don’t get messages full of Cody pics, I don’t find him attractive, that’s Rainmaker’s man lol send all pics his way.





DammitChrist said:


> Well, your overall thoughts on me using a scale from 0 through 10 then?
> 
> I think it's a fun, harmless activity, and I believe it's a good way to keep track of which wrestlers consistently deliver in the ring.
> 
> ...



ha, well, if people like to rate matches, that’s cool, it’s their thing, I’ve just never once thought of a rating system when watching a match, it’s just something that’s never crossed my mind and I’d personally never use it to describe what I think of a match lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DUSTY 74 said:


> One of the issues w that is TK never had a career cutting Promo’s and I agreed w your earlier point in regards to the talent/creative license
> But MJF & Mox sit about as high as you can on the totem pole so none of the coaches are likely to say a thing or get involved most were never good promos themselves
> TK unlike most every Booker wasn’t a Wrestler himself doesn’t have the experience
> Regal was probably the Go to guy in this situation and either neither went to him or he had nothing creative to add


y'know a lot of people gave Hangman shit for not listening to the vets but clearly Moxley didn't run his promo by anyone either or even think to ask when the PPV was LOL

As for people backstage? Arn, Regal, Jericho, Dustin all good promos. I heard Jake Roberts was back today. Lots of people to get feedback from


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Jay Trotter said:


> 28 pages. Live thread is getting smaller and smaller with each passing week. Crowds are getting quieter and quieter. Ratings will do the same old 900K-950K in viewers and .0.30-0.34 in demo out of habit, but it's clear the overall show quality has dropped significantly since early June. AEW hasn't had one hot story since MJF vs Wardlow going into DoN. Tonight's main event segment was a big mess. You have the camera crew slipping into the shot showing them filming MJF walking down the ramp. You have Moxley cut one of his worst promos ever that was all over place. You have Moxley saying the PPV is on a Sunday and asks MJF for confirmation if it's on a Saturday. Fans were pretty much dead through most of it.


Feels like TNA circa 2015. Where you feel like the ship is going down. There were 200 pages of Impact over here. Then it went to 30 pages. Nowdays not even one page. That's why Cody is the smartest man in the room.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

One Shed said:


> What is all that clicking of remotes I hear? Oh, trios crap.





Crusher Blackwell said:


> Is Mox drinking again? Stumbling over his words, doesn't know what day it is, went to leave, came back, left again.


It's two weeks in a row that he's been incredibly rough in that regard. 

I hope he's okay


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> MJF is incredible on the mic, and he'll be an awesome babyface if they actually go through with the full turn atm.
> 
> Jon Moxley has been the overall wrestling MVP of 2022 so far, has been a great world champ, and he's great on the mic too.
> 
> I expect Moxley vs MJF to be a pretty damn good banger this Saturday too


Dude, it could be Hogan vs Warrior from Halloween Havoc 1998 and you'd call it a good match.

We should all be so lucky to love something as much as you love AEW.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Wasn't sitting through it live, last segment I thought they were telegraphing that The Firm will come out for MJF on Saturday with how easily he beat them and how choreographed it looked. The whole thing about the greatest trick the devil ever pulled being convincing the world he doesn't exist, it only really makes sense if he turns out to be an asshole who's been playing as a good guy. I really hope it's wrong, it would be so stupid after they annihilated him last week.

Thought Moxley was fine, but couldn't help thinking how much better it would have been if it were Punk.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Dude, it could be Hogan vs Warrior from Halloween Havoc 1998 and you'd call it a good match.
> 
> We should all be so lucky to love something as much as you love AEW.


Uh, thank you?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Okay, this just confirmed that MJF is winning that AEW World title this Saturday at Full Gear for me


 And we all know that major title changes are always something that should be confirmed three days before a PPV.



DammitChrist said:


> Uh, thank you?


You're welcome.

Seriously, with regards to our chosen entertainment many of us, myself included, are often jaded as fuck. Seeing someone who isn't is refreshing.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> Okay, this just confirmed that MJF is winning that AEW World title this Saturday at Full Gear for me


You could argue that Mox took the L on the go home show, which would predict a Mox win at the PPV?


----------



## RuthlessAttitude (5 mo ago)

Bubbly3 said:


> fans wanna be movie critics, these days.
> The emotional investment of wanting A to beat B is no longer there (or is far less). It's now about wanting to see a performance.


It's all meta emotional investment now. The onscreen characters and storylines are seemingly irrelevant. The fans basically invested in the performer, supporting them on their route to a victory i.e career advancement. Hence the clamoring for MJF, who's been a scumbag for years, to be crowned champion at the PPV. It's pretty fucked up. 

I mean, we watch movies and TV shows, still becoming 100% invested in the characters and plot. Yeah, if it's something of quality or the actor is putting in great work, then that makes spending hours watching it feel worthwhile. But still we separate the two things with ease. 

Wrestling is completely missing that now.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

All I can say after watching that last segment is..fuck Mox. Wtf is that dudes issue? Absolutely number one bullshit from him.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Here’s my prediction for Full Gear based on tonight:

Jericho wins and Claudio/Bryan implode after.
Regal turns on Mox and helps MJF win.

No more BCC


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

Jim Cornette had all of these fucking jabronis figured out years ago.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DammitChrist• said:


> To be honest tonight was the greatest AEW Dynamite of all time
> 
> All of us *real *wrestling fans will agree
> 
> Thank God this company exists it gives my life a purpose




Ho Lee shit in before the ban lmao


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

DammitChrist• said:


> To be honest tonight was the greatest AEW Dynamite of all time
> 
> All of us *real *wrestling fans will agree
> 
> Thank God this company exists it gives my life a purpose


What did I say about the real wrestling fans crap?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> What did I say about the real wrestling fans crap?


Hmmm, i have DammitChrist blocked since day one. Did the block feature get removed or something?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I just woke up for work…can somebody summarise this Mox promo?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Hmmm, i have DammitChrist blocked since day one. Did the block feature get removed or something?


I don't know I don't use the ignore function


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Firefromthegods said:


> What did I say about the real wrestling fans crap?


Oh fire


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> I don't know I don't use the ignore function


Weird. I was wondering why I can see him posting again. @Chelsea any idea why I can see a blocked members post?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

LOL

Somebody check the join date of this DC guy.

Well fucking played.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Weird. I was wondering why I can see him posting again. @Chelsea any idea why I can see a blocked members post?


How should I know, dude  Maybe you just unblocked DammitChrist by mistake or something. Just move on already


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Chelsea said:


> How should I know, dude  Maybe you just unblocked DammitChrist by mistake or something. Just move on already


👍 👉 BANG!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Okay show better than last week. Atleast things happened this week.

The build to Mox and MJF started off really well but kind of fell flat on it's face by the last week. Mox messing up the promo kind of took away from it. The firm attacked Mox and Regal and then MJF singlehandedly took them all out.. um. So MJF is winning with Firm's help at FG I think. He won't use the ring but he will use the Firm.

TNT title triple threat sounds like a fun match on paper.

Darby/Sting vs JJ and Lethal will be good.

Elite return... I'm kind of looking forward to it. Not really hyped for it.

The build to FG has been lackluster to say the least. I'm pretty sure ppv sales will reflect that.

Edit: That fuckin crowd didn't help their case for their go home show. It was dead. Almost like a WWE crowd.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Wait that dc wasn't the real dc? Well played they got his mannerisms quite well. Oh @LifeInCattleClass And myself will be doing a prediction contest for FG. Winner gets ppv prediction champion on their user thing. And it will be draft kings style. So you gotta predict finishes for every match. That way we have one true winner rather than me having to make multiple people feel special.

Unfortunately it means I have to subject myself to matches I would rather skip to determine a winner but as Boris says thems the breaks


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Wait that dc wasn't the real dc?


That was some Fake Undertaker level sh*t.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Wow, MJF really buried Punk in the post-show. 😬


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

That was a shit show. 
Good: Ethan Page won from the little masked guy. 
Good: It looks like both Hayter and MJF are winning.

Bad: MJF making the Firm look like jokes. I don't get the faction, but beat all of them in a couple of seconds.
Bad: Another Baker promo.
Bad: The rap video (rap = crap)

I did not care for most of the matches,


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

A lot of great stuff tonight. Minus most of them not knowing what night the PPV is actually on.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Good dynamite

that ending segment just did not need the firm

i know it was to keep them in the back of your mind in a ‘will they / won’t they’ - and i realise MJF was cosplaying the rock to show he’s complete babyface, which all was there to cast doubt….

but it didn’t need it 🤷‍♂️

stoked for the Elite though

and this card is stacked, so stoked for the ppv


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

The booking of the main event is so see through. Moxley keeps telling MJF he doesn't think MJF has what it takes to win the title. That MJF is all hype and no substance. MJF wants to refute that claim because he made a vow to win without cheating. Except he also says that the greatest trick the devil ever pulled was convincing people he didn't exist. This obviously means Regal is either going to turn on Mox, or the firm is going to help MJF again and they'll try to pull a swerve that way.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

I don't have anything to add besides what was said already. This show was a chore to get through. Looked like a cheap Indy's show to me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Peerless said:


> The booking of the main event is so see through. Moxley keeps telling MJF he doesn't think MJF has what it takes to win the title. That MJF is all hype and no substance. MJF wants to refute that claim because he made a vow to win without cheating. Except he also says that the greatest trick the devil ever pulled was convincing people he didn't exist. This obviously means Regal is either going to turn on Mox, or the firm is going to help MJF again and they'll try to pull a swerve that way.


if you have to use ‘or’ in your prediction, its not see-through at all

you now have made a 50 / 50 prediction - hardy brave


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if you have to use ‘or’ in your prediction, its not see-through at all
> 
> you now have made a 50 / 50 prediction - hardy brave


Meltzer makes a living doing that, hes in good company.


----------



## Moxmania55 (Dec 3, 2020)

Peerless said:


> The booking of the main event is so see through. Moxley keeps telling MJF he doesn't think MJF has what it takes to win the title. That MJF is all hype and no substance. MJF wants to refute that claim because he made a vow to win without cheating. Except he also says that the greatest trick the devil ever pulled was convincing people he didn't exist. This obviously means Regal is either going to turn on Mox, or the firm is going to help MJF again and they'll try to pull a swerve that way.


I hope mjf wins clean and his next filler opponent is ethan page.i mean we already saw mjf as heel lets see him as face.i mean the crowd loves him so just run with it .


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

MJF wins clean. This is the most predictable outcome.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Good dynamite
> 
> that ending segment just did not need the firm
> 
> ...


Gee, someone went from "maybe won't buy this PPV" (which was totally gonna maybe happen I'm sure) to now "this PPV is stacked".


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

@LifeInCattleClass , I don’t know how you watched that and enjoyed it. They dropped the ball with the Elite reveal being a goddamn graphic, then to compound things, they ruined their main event title match with the Firm bullshit. If that wasn’t enough, you have Mox going Punk-levels of “I don’t think this kid is the guy going forward, but I was just now told I have to do the job so let’s get this over with quickly” arrogance.

And no, I get that Mox is playing the card that he doesn’t believe MJF when he says he’s gonna beat him clean, but he went out of his way to try and pull the vail back on Max’s work in that shitty “speak to the marks” way of pulling back the curtain to some degree. Fucking hate that shit.

“He only wrestled one match in the last 6 months.” So the fuck what, bitch.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

My one complaint looking at that Full Gear card is after weeks of building up Daniel Garcia (where I think he showed improvement) they've just dropped him for Sammy Guervara.

The only person that cares about Sammy at this point is Jericho, and that's more of a self interest than anything else. No way would Jericho want to see his original pet project drop back in to oblivion which is where he was heading before joining the LAS.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DUD said:


> My one complaint looking at that Full Gear card is after weeks of building up Daniel Garcia (where I think he showed improvement) they've just dropped him for Sammy Guervara.
> 
> The only person that cares about Sammy at this point is Jericho, and that's more of a self interest than anything else. No way would Jericho want to see his original pet project drop back in to oblivion which is where he was heading before joining the LAS.


I thought the same thing, which is fine with me since Garcia is as bland as they come.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> Gee, someone went from "maybe won't buy this PPV" (which was totally gonna maybe happen I'm sure) to now "this PPV is stacked".


but it is stacked

what, a bro can't change their mind? 

are you of the one-track mind variety? you know... someone who refuses to ever change their mind will hit many walls in life..... i hope that bit of wisdom changed your mind 

ps> I always said if the elite is back i will always get it, soooo....


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> @LifeInCattleClass , I don’t know how you watched that and enjoyed it. They dropped the ball with the Elite reveal being a goddamn graphic, then to compound things, they ruined their main event title match with the Firm bullshit. If that wasn’t enough, you have Mox going Punk-levels of “I don’t think this kid is the guy going forward, but I was just now told I have to do the job so let’s get this over with quickly” arrogance.
> 
> And no, I get that Mox is playing the card that he doesn’t believe MJF when he says he’s gonna beat him clean, but he went out of his way to try and pull the vail back on Max’s work in that shitty “speak to the marks” way of pulling back the curtain to some degree. Fucking hate that shit.
> 
> “He only wrestled one match in the last 6 months.” So the fuck what, bitch.


easy - i am not expecting Les Misrables 

its dumb entertainment, and except for a few stupid things - ie> Elite reveal (which i did not have much of an issue with) and the Firm (which i did) - i enjoyed it for the most part

also, Mox's promo sucked, but i can forgive him the odd one


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

bdon said:


> And no, I get that Mox is playing the card that he doesn’t believe MJF when he says he’s gonna beat him clean, but he went out of his way to try and pull the vail back on Max’s work in that shitty “speak to the marks” way of pulling back the curtain to some degree. Fucking hate that shit.
> 
> “He only wrestled one match in the last 6 months.” So the fuck what, bitch.


Yeah I thought that was weird coming from Mox. The guy wants a vacation or not? MJF is the one to beat Mox and Full Gear is the place and it's about damn time we get a fuckin reset in AEW and start anew.

He also messed up the promo like he wasn't into it. "Is it Saturday or Sunday?" was where I went "okay he's losing and doesn't seem happy about it.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593082541309067264
EMPTY as fuck.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

DUD said:


> My one complaint looking at that Full Gear card is after weeks of building up Daniel Garcia (where I think he showed improvement) they've just dropped him for Sammy Guervara.
> 
> The only person that cares about Sammy at this point is Jericho, and that's more of a self interest than anything else. No way would Jericho want to see his original pet project drop back in to oblivion which is where he was heading before joining the LAS.


forgot about him.. to that point, is Yuta on the card either ? Not that I need to see either of them on the card but with all the work they’ve put into presenting these guys as new stars, leaving them off the PPV is puzzling, given that.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

The tag matches were both excellent, and I enjoy anything Bandido does, but I want to talk about what sucked. 

First, The Elite reveal. For a company that loves surprises, that was ... out of character? There has to be more to this than a simple return, something unexpected that will happen at Full Gear, otherwise, why waste the excitement? As I wrote in a different thread, Elite fans already expected them at Full Gear thanks to the montage videos so this doesn't really generate buys. 

Second, Super MJF demolishes The Firm. Yeah, that was unnecessary. Ethan Page and Morrissy deserve better and, if the idea was to strengthen MJF and show his turn toward proving he needs no advatages to win, the visual didn't work. 

Third, Mox stumbling all over his promo. That was not typical, so I'll give him a pass but, where he's the guy holding the belt and his segment is closing the show as a build for the upcoming ppv main event, he had to be on his game and he wasn't. 

Fourth, the atmosphere. There were times when the crowd seemed excited but it wasn't coming across on screen as it seemed too quiet and polite, not energetic. Unlike most of you, I miss the old lighting where the crowd was more of a group in the background rather than individuals - I notice a lot more camera focus on specific, cheering of late as well. When the audience was more of a sea of people, it was easier to mask a lot of sitting and watching in silence.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DUD said:


> My one complaint looking at that Full Gear card is after weeks of building up Daniel Garcia (where I think he showed improvement) they've just dropped him for Sammy Guervara.
> 
> The only person that cares about Sammy at this point is Jericho, and that's more of a self interest than anything else. No way would Jericho want to see his original pet project drop back in to oblivion which is where he was heading before joining the LAS.


I think what happened is that a lot of people bitched about Garcia. Everywhere you looked it was "Garcia is on the show but ____ can't get on"


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Wolf Mark said:


> Feels like TNA circa 2015. Where you feel like the ship is going down. There were 200 pages of Impact over here. Then it went to 30 pages. Nowdays not even one page. That's why Cody is the smartest man in the room.


Smartest man in the room for leaving the room, haha.


----------



## Fart Houndation (2 mo ago)

theshape31 said:


> 3,000 red hot AEW fans > 10,000 catatonic and comatose WWE bodies.


no. This is false. Wrestling is a business with the goal being to make money. 3000 tickets sold will never be better than 10,000.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> We just need to have the Elite, Orange Cassidy, Daniel Garcia, AND Wheeler Yuta ALL appear on this upcoming Dynamite episode; so that this show will end up becoming an instant classic
> 
> Give the wrestling fans what they want by having those 6 men show up on TV.


Unfortunately that did not happen 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Decent episode of Dynamite. Not one of the best ever. The crowd definitely lacked energy due to lower attendance or whatever. Instances like the Elite graphic popping up did not get the deserved reaction. 

Wrestling-wise, everything was pretty good. I enjoyed Ethan Page vs Bandido, and am glad they continue to build up All Ego. Anna Jay continues to improve in the ring, the opening tag match was fun, and the trios match was very strong. Speaking of which, Pac cut a heck of a promo.

I'll be watching Full Gear, but it feels like we're going into this one without the usual buzz surrounding a major show. MJF absolutely needs to win, and give this company a bit of a change in direction.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

MaseMan said:


> Decent episode of Dynamite. Not one of the best ever. The crowd definitely lacked energy due to lower attendance or whatever. Instances like the Elite graphic popping up did not get the deserved reaction.
> 
> Wrestling-wise, everything was pretty good. I enjoyed Ethan Page vs Bandido, and am glad they continue to build up All Ego. Anna Jay continues to improve in the ring, the opening tag match was fun, and the trios match was very strong. Speaking of which, Pac cut a heck of a promo.
> 
> I'll be watching Full Gear, but it feels like we're going into this one without the usual buzz surrounding a major show. MJF absolutely needs to win, and give this company a bit of a change in direction.


People don’t pay money and take time out of their lives to go to a live show … to see a graphic on a screen. Of course it didn’t get a pop.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

MaseMan said:


> Instances like the Elite graphic popping up did not get the deserved reaction.


This reads like a parody lol.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Mr316 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593082541309067264
> EMPTY as fuck.



you ever responded to the below?









AEW Dynamite 11/16: Full Gear go-home show


Absolutely pumped for Dynamite this week The Elite surely must be close to returning!! I don't think we will see the Elite until full gear. That's what the teaser seemed to be hinting at




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Fart Houndation said:


> no. This is false. Wrestling is a business with the goal being to make money. 3000 tickets sold will never be better than 10,000.


He was talking about the atmosphere the fans create, not the business aspect. Seemed pretty damn obvious.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

bdon said:


> Yup.
> 
> Fuck him if he wants to act like that. Wrestling is not a fucking individual sport. It’s a goddamn team game. Mox has been great. I have often referred to him as the Yin to Omega’s Yang of AEW. If he’s upset he has to put over MJF, then he is a fucking cocksucker just like Punk.
> 
> And if that is the case, none of us should be surprised after the way he demanded he be treated like 1985 Hulk Hogan when facing Jericho a few months ago.


If that’s the actual case then yup
but I’m considering there is a little room for this possibly being a case of The wrestlers involved not flushing out the content thoroughly enough ahead of time or
We are actually headed to some intended swerve and or double turn
Where Mox finally gets to roll back and lean into his pre rehab promo / heel like squashing to attempt to give the AEW Homegrown Phase One Babyfaces a True Big Bad to Fight uphill against
I know we have always expected the MJF holds Ole Platinum Hostage into 2024 but
Maybe Mox is the one to use the Brass Nux after all just food for thought before we go scorched earth on Ole Jon Boy


Geeee said:


> y'know a lot of people gave Hangman shit for not listening to the vets but clearly Moxley didn't run his promo by anyone either or even think to ask when the PPV was LOL
> 
> As for people backstage? Arn, Regal, Jericho, Dustin all good promos. I heard Jake Roberts was back today. Lots of people to get feedback from


Arn defiantly is good call already mentioned Regal who’s likely more directly involved in their particular angle Jericho has his own programs going on as well as the mentoring he is doing w those around him and i wasn’t including him under the coach narrative however he has definitely taken up in that area so to speak but he can’t be everywhere all the time even if he wants & try’s too
Jake just got back had nothing to do with anything going on lately and also has a history of being known as someone w a great mind for the business but also someone as noted by others in the past as not the best when it comes to using all that to actually help out in building angles and or others wrestlers
Dustin is a good one but more likely very busy day to day w his wrestling school training and other responsibilities w the younger talents
but the bigger point here is yes there doesn’t seem to be a strong pre show refining process in place which has shown itself plenty of times in the past as well w repeated spots throughout a show small things that could tighten the screws unfortunately last night it was on display in the go home segment of your latest ppv


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

DUSTY 74 said:


> If that’s the actual case then yup
> but I’m considering there is a little room for this possibly being a case of The wrestlers involved not flushing out the content thoroughly enough ahead of time or
> We are actually headed to some intended swerve and or double turn
> Where Mox finally gets to roll back and lean into his pre rehab promo / heel like squashing to attempt to give the AEW Homegrown Phase One Babyfaces a True Big Bad to Fight uphill against
> ...


Yeah, it unfortunately comes across as the wrestlers not planning it out thoroughly enough ahead of time. 

Come to think of it, only The Elite have told modern, long-term stories that make sense. Nobody else has pulled it off.

After Hangman / Punk, we probably shouldn't give them the benefit of the doubt either when a promo smells meaningless. I remember thinking Hangman was foreshadowing a Punk heel turn that would lead to a huge AEW homegrown vs WWE vets angle.... but nah, it was all meaningless. That's how the MJF/ Moxley story feels now. 

I really hope it all makes sense by Full Gear. I'll never watch WWE again, so if AEW goes downhill then I'll put wrestling behind me.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Top bins said:


> Unfortunately that did not happen 🤣🤣🤣


The Elite officially returned and Wheeler Yuta was mentioned (during Jon Moxley's promo) last night; so they thankfully existed in this Dynamite episode


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gonna sit down and watch this later. Hope I receive it better than a lot of you did.We'll see. :fingerscrossed


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AR Fox got offered a contract after the show. A long time coming but he's finally getting the deal he should have got years ago. In an alternate universe, he'd have joined NXT at the same time as fellow CZW/indy alumni who are now up and down WWE's TV show. Or been a day one AEW guy. I'd expect him to be something of a gatekeeper in AEW, no major push but in and around TV and often on Dark.

Wonder if we'll ever get a re-run of this classic.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

The term dream match has been thrown around so much in AEW that it literally has no meaning. It’ll be Orange Cassidy vs some Japanese dude and they’re heralding it as a dream match. Or Eddie Kingston in a tag match against Takeshita and another Japanese dude we haven’t heard of — and they’re saying dream match.

TK just said the Death Triangle/Elite match is a dream match, this Saturday. It’s like come on dude..


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DRose1994 said:


> The term dream match has been thrown around so much in AEW that it literally has no meaning. It’ll be Orange Cassidy vs some Japanese dude and they’re heralding it as a dream match. Or Eddie Kingston in a tag match against Takeshita and another Japanese dude we haven’t heard of — and they’re saying dream match.
> 
> TK just said the Death Triangle/Elite match is a dream match, this Saturday. It’s like come on dude..


A dream match we have seen at least once before that I can remember on an early 2020 episode of Dynamite with Page on commentary ignoring the Elite.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> The Elite officially returned and Wheeler Yuta was mentioned (during Jon Moxley's promo) last night; so they thankfully existed in this Dynamite episode


The elite had a graphic stating that they were returning on Saturday 🤣 

And Jon Moxley mentioned the words (my young boy) 🤣

None of the guys you mentioned physically appeared on the show or even had a backstage segment 🤣

Clutching at straws haha I love you 😂 you make me laugh 😂 man your so funny 😂😂😂


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

What happened to Hook and Garcia’s heated push?

I guess that was the Bucks feeling jealous and trying to bury them. That’s how this works, right?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

bdon said:


> What happened to Hook and Garcia’s heated push?
> 
> I guess that was the Bucks feeling jealous and trying to bury them. That’s how this works, right?


Didn't you agree with me not doing FTR vs the bucks 3 with all the belts on the line over a trios feud with Adam Cole and his boys was a mistake by the bucks?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Didn't you agree with me not doing FTR vs the bucks 3 with all the belts on the line over a trios feud with Adam Cole and his boys was a mistake by the bucks?


It was a mistake. I don’t buy that it was a Bucks decision considering TK already told us he took all power from the EVPs last summer, and it doesn’t explain the numerous other failings that occur with this company.

Either the Bucks are to blame for every shortcoming, or it is TK’s shitty fucking booking decisions. Did The Bucks also try and bury themselves by doing a random fucking graphic as their reveal? Did the Bucks kill Bryan’s momentum? Did the Bucks randomly kill Hook’s momentum? Did the Bucks make a point to kill Page’s crowning moment? Did the Bucks kill Malakai’s momentum? Did the Bucks kill Moxley’s momentum from this summer?

The Bucks can fucking suck, and they can be innocent of the shit booking of FTR as well. Both statements can be true, bro.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Better yet, are the Bucks to blame for the Destined to Fail world title reign of MJF that is incoming? He isn’t ready to be the champ, because no one is ready to be a real threat.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593082541309067264
> EMPTY as fuck.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Peerless said:


> The booking of the main event is so see through. Moxley keeps telling MJF he doesn't think MJF has what it takes to win the title. That MJF is all hype and no substance. MJF wants to refute that claim because he made a vow to win without cheating. Except he also says that the greatest trick the devil ever pulled was convincing people he didn't exist. This obviously means Regal is either going to turn on Mox, or the firm is going to help MJF again and they'll try to pull a swerve that way.


Or in classic AEW fashion, there won't be a swerve, MJF will win clean and everybody is going to go home bored. Remember when Punk was supposed to turn heel for the title match?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> Or in classic AEW fashion, there won't be a swerve, MJF will win clean and everybody is going to go home bored. Remember when Punk was supposed to turn heel for the title match?


That was the Bucks’ fault. Lol


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm excited for the TNT title three way.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Fart Houndation said:


> no. This is false. Wrestling is a business with the goal being to make money. 3000 tickets sold will never be better than 10,000.













CovidFan said:


> He was talking about the atmosphere the fans create, not the business aspect. Seemed pretty damn obvious.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

MJF is the best in the game and he makes Mox look average on the mic.

Can’t wait to see The Elite at Full Gear.

TNT title match should be fun, but have you seen the graphic? Samoa Joe’s title stands out more! Still don’t like having all these ROH belts floating around, it devalues the TNT title.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bayley, Britt and Jamie are obviously my top 3 favorite womens wrestlers.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> That was the Bucks’ fault. Lol


Is that true or...?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Kenny's Ghost said:


> I'm excited for the TNT title three way.


TNT title three way sounds sexual 😂


----------



## Fart Houndation (2 mo ago)

theshape31 said:


>





theshape31 said:


>


So you agree that it’s better to lose a lot of money but the few people who show up are more engaged ? I understand the point. It’s just a really, really bad take. Painfully obvious.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> Is that true or...?


No. It’s just me making fun of everyone who tries to blame the Bucks for TK getting bored with an FTR push and throwing them to the side just like he does all of his toys. Mf’ers hate the Bucks so much that they are convinced the Bucks refused to job to FTR, while also refusing to see that TK has never finished any story with his toys.

Either everything is the Bucks’ fault and TK doesn’t have serious issues as a Booker, or none of it should be the Bucks’ fault and all should fall on TK as a shitty Booker.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Fart Houndation said:


> So you agree that it’s better to lose a lot of money but the few people who show up are more engaged ?


What I originally said was in context, and had nothing to do with what you are insinuating. You misunderstood. It’s getting embarrassing.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Even though I felt the booking/build/feel of the show was off, I did like a couple of the matches. But the women's match, which was technically main event, was rough. Wouldn't surprise me if a lot of viewers tuned out there before returning for the promos.

Really low Cagematch rating for the women too. I'd personally rank the opener at MOTN over the trios match.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Even though I felt the booking/build/feel of the show was off, I did like a couple of the matches. But the women's match, which was technically main event, was rough. Wouldn't surprise me if a lot of viewers tuned out there before returning for the promos.
> 
> Really low Cagematch rating for the women too. I'd personally rank the opener at MOTN over the trios match.
> 
> View attachment 139283


Nobody cares to see 7 minutes of Anna botching


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I thought Death Triangle’s promo segment was good too, even though it’s getting hate online. It’s the crowd that was shit. They popped but didn’t follow it up with loud Elite chants. PAC was good in the promo. Crowd just wasn’t reacting much to his lines, which were all fine.

They desperately need to get to other cities.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

rich110991 said:


> I thought Death Triangle’s promo segment was good too, even though it’s getting hate online. It’s the crowd that was shit. They popped but didn’t follow it up with loud Elite chants. PAC was good in the promo. Crowd just wasn’t reacting much to his lines, which were all fine.
> 
> They desperately need to get to other cities.


Maybe the crowd was not into it cause the show was shit?


----------



## mjqzevrqfxm (2 mo ago)

Are we still pretending that Top Flight are more than half-brothers at the most?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

This was the first show I watched in a while and it was pretty good.

But overall the company is in shambles right now. Looking at that empty arena, the general backstage stuff. Such a shame it’s come to this. The company probably needs an overhaul.

Restart creative, bring back simple storylines, cut the excess number of wrestlers. Focus on character development of 5 wrestlers maximum. We need to invest in a select few. MJF is the only person getting significant development. Everyone else just feels like another guy. The reason why WWE worked so well in the attitude era is because they focused on Austin, Rock, HHH, Taker. 4 guys with Angle, Jericho, Mankind, Vince etc playing supporting roles. Let’s bring that to the table.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Is there is going to be a lot of men cumming tonight when punky returns and fucks MJF over. People are going to say its the greatest thing that ever happened to wrestling, greatest moment and that its never been done before. All those drained nuts and no women to appreciate it


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Geert Wilders said:


> This was the first show I watched in a while and it was pretty good.
> 
> But overall the company is in shambles right now. Looking at that empty arena, the general backstage stuff. Such a shame it’s come to this. The company probably needs an overhaul.
> 
> Restart creative, bring back simple storylines, cut the excess number of wrestlers. Focus on character development of 5 wrestlers maximum. We need to invest in a select few. MJF is the only person getting significant development. Everyone else just feels like another guy. The reason why WWE worked so well in the attitude era is because they focused on Austin, Rock, HHH, Taker. 4 guys with Angle, Jericho, Mankind, Vince etc playing supporting roles. Let’s bring that to the table.



I could be wrong but I feel like the hirings are to slowly bring change and Tony to loosen up. Maybe I'm wrong, hopeful thinking


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Is there is going to be a lot of men cumming tonight when punky returns and fucks MJF over. People are going to say its the greatest thing that ever happened to wrestling, greatest moment and that its never been done before. All those drained nuts and no women to appreciate it


That would be awesome, and that's why it won't happen. lol


----------

